# Justicar's Bastion - Eagle Elf [Updated 5th Dec 06]



## PieAndDragon (Oct 6, 2006)

Convicted of crimes committed by others and sentenced to death or worse, this group of fugitives escaped during a rescue attempt for another, more important prisoner. Now they flee from the Bastion of the Justicars, looking for enough power to avoid the fate which is promised them.

This is my second story hour after  Legend of the Monkey Mage, which was completed in June. Bastion of the Justicars is set in a different world, a D&D homebrew based on the Core Rules and whatever I allow from other WoTC books.

Most of the adventures are from Dungeon, so beware spoilers. 

Following is a little background on the gods and regions of the world.

*The Powers*

_The Elder Powers, creators of the world._

*Air, Power of Air, Mischief, Spring and Travel (CN)*
One of the creators of the world, depicted as male or female.  Often tricks mortals and deities alike. The symbol of Air is a flock of geese. 

*Earth, Power of Earth, Death and Autumn (LN)*
One of the creators of the world, depicted as male or female. The most silent of the Powers. Followers renowned for building elaborate tombs and temples. The symbol of Earth is a tombstone.

*Fire, Power Fire, War and Summer (TN)*
One of the creators of the world, depicted as male or female. The most martial among the Elder Powers and the Shining Ones. The symbol of Fire is a flaming sword.

*Water, Power of Water, Strength and Winter (TN)*
One of the creators of the world, depicted as male or female. Seen as the most powerful of the Elder Powers. The symbol of Water is three snowflakes.

_The Shining Ones, children of the Elder Powers_

*Moon, Power of Birth, Fate, Guardians, Night and Wisdom (CG)*
Daughter of Water and Air. Often seen as the most powerful of the Powers alongside Sun. Female-dominated priesthood. Her symbol is a crescent moon.

*Stars, Power of Youth, Magic and Ambition (NG)*
Daughter of Moon and Sun, the most active of the Powers. Said to swing both ways. Many prophets claim to be one of her children. Her symbol is a hat with stars.

*Sun, Power of Life, Renewal, Sun and Day (LG)*
Son of Fire and Earth, seen as the most powerful of the Powers alongside Moon. Male-dominated priesthood. Sworn enemy of the undead and Nemis. His symbol is a shining sun.

_The Dark Lords, foes of the Shining Ones_

*Bagyk, Power of Ruin (CE)*
A former demon, destroyer of the elven city of Fa-Terendis. Many dark creatures flock to his legions. Allied with several slaadi lords. Also worshipped as Ahmon-Ibor, the Savage Beast, power of primeval menaces and hateful legacies from savage times. His symbol is a spiral chain.

*Baresh, Power of Betrayal (CE)*
A power of unknown origin. Her alliances last for as long as they are convenient. Her symbol is a beckoning hand.

*Candark, Power of Bargains (NE)*
Said to be a former goblin cleric of Mirakiln, this weak power is desperate for allies and further power. Followers often work as mercenaries. His symbol is a grinning sickle.

*Hesak, Power of Murder (NE)*
Possibly the most feared of the Powers, said to be a former dark elf. Followers often hired by the other powers and sometimes form assassin cults with many spies. Said to have spawned many children. His symbol is two severed, bloody, fingers.

*Keshas, Power of Greed (NE)*
Despised by Moon for stealing her first magical halberd, the oldest known of the Dark Lords. His symbol is an empty chest.

*Mirakiln, Power of Conquest (LE)*
A former hobgoblin servant of Fire, with the largest armies of the Dark Lords. Followers often battle those of Orjuul. He seeks to dominate the entire world. His followers are key to the strength of the Yeteker Empire and the Beholder Empire. His symbol is a bloodied axe.

*Mirasa, Power of Pestilence (LE)*
The cruellest of the Dark Lords. A former human monk, ravaged by disease. Her followers often work alongside Nemis, and they are known for using mercenaries, fear and plague as a weapon. Although few in number, her followers are well organised and often have access to the deeps and other resources. Her symbol is a grinning, starved rat.

*Nemis, Power of Undeath (LE)*
Once a devil worshipped by the ogre-magi, now a close ally of Mirasa, their priests and followers often working together, crusading against the living. His followers seek to found an ordered kingdom of the undead. Their most hated foes are the followers of Sun. His symbol is a skull with flaming eyes.

*Orjuul, Power of Slaughter (CE)*
Ruler of the northern wastes, his followers descend each year, raiding their neighbours. Followers often battle those of Mirakiln. A cold north wind is said to signal the coming of his followers.  This Dark Lord is rumoured to have a buried temple where much of his power is based. His symbol is a burning corpse.

*Throlt, Power of Oblivion (NE)*
A quiet power, seeking unknown ends. Worshipped mostly in the Deeps. Its symbol is a black, five-pointed star.

*Realms of the Middle Kingdoms*

*Aloreas:* Ruled over by the royal house of Jorat, this proud human nation holds back the orcish hordes of the Frozen Wastes from the fortifications of the Alorean Wall. Many dwarves from ruined Lundhek holds have made their homes here in recent decades.

*Beholder Lands:* Ruins litter the landscape of this realm, torn apart by the beholders who claim lordship here. The peoples of Aloreas, Yandaris and the Free Cities await the next incursion by the many-eyed and their duergar slaves.

*Biavor:* Allied to the high elves of Yandaris, this feudal kingdom of the humans spawls between the Forest of the Lakes to the north and the Redcloud Peaks to the south. Many of its nobles are of elven blood and many warriors from this nation are respected for their archery skills.

*Burning Peaks:* Home to several fire giant clans and kingdoms, these mountains are often covered in a layer of fine ash from the volcanoes that name this range. The giants of the Burning Peaks often serve in the armies of the Yeteker Empire under the banner of Mirakiln.

*Eastern Sea:* A vast stretch of water which is said to lead to the fable lands of the East. Few have made the journey across this sea, and fewer still return.

*Endless Steppes:* These arid plains are home to few creatures. Nomadic halfling tribes are the most commonly seen, guarding their herds from the other denizens of this sparse land.

*Forest of the Lakes:* A vast area of lush woodlands and enchanted lakes, the fey make this forest their home. 

*Free Cities of the Enjant League:* Granted independence from the Channeq Empire centuries ago, the Free Cities are a collection of powerful states which compete with one-another for trade and land. Humans, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs and other races call these lands home. Much of the land around them is wild and untamed, or reclaimed by the savage beasts. Many races are tolerated here and a variety of religions flourish among these lands.

*Frozen Wastes:* As well as the constant chill of winter, these lands hold hordes of bloodthirsty orchish tribes, looking to cause devastation in the name of Orjuul.

*The Hundred Isles:* A large group of islands on the Inner Sea, the Yeteker Empire claims these lands, but the reality is that of rebel slaves, pirates, independent warlords, rampaging creatures and outcast cults.

*The Inner Sea:* Area of treacherous inlets, small islands and mysterious tides, it is sailed by merchants of the Free Cities, pirates of the Hundred Isles, galleys of the Yeteker Empire and the occasional warship from Lundhek.

*Jomanka:* The northernmost of the settled lands, home to humans and several gnomish clans, Jomanka pays tribute to several orcish tribes of the Frozen Wastes. They have a long history of conflict with the giants of the Tallheart Mountains, who come looking for slaves and riches to plunder year upon year. They are a hardy and independent people, who respect martial prowess and inner strength. They are said to have links with the lands across the Eastern Sea.

*Kijarholm:* A young land founded by gnome and human refugees from another world, the people here revere Earth and until recently were ruled over by a priest claiming to be a ressurected god given mortal form. They have an alliance with Jomanka and another with cloud giants of the Tallheart Mountains.

*Lundhek* The homeland of the dwarves and once a glorious realm ruled over by the High Council of the Sun. Now much of it lies in ruins, shattered by the might of the Yeteker Empire to the south. The surviving kingdoms and settlements desperately seek a way to stem the tide of hobgoblin conquests, living in fear of raiding parties or pestilence on every day.

*Najas Desert:* A harsh and deadly land, littered with dead civilisations. A few human nomad tribes make this their home, moving from oasis to oasis with their camel herds. Suspicious of outsider but loyal to kin, those few who these skilled desert warriors call friend are lucky indeed.

*Redcloud Peaks:* Also known as the Sunset Mountains, this range is home to orcs, cloud giants and worse, which often spill over into Biavor, the Free Cities and the Yeteker Empire.

*Redtide Sea:* Said to house the ruins of an ancient aquatic civilisation once blessed by Moon. Now ships from the Wild Coast, Yeteker Empire, Kijarholm or Jammerlak are all that disturb the waves.

*Southern Jungles:* Lying across the Topaz Sea, legends tell of crumbled empires and dark magics from these ancient and wild lands.

*Tallheart Mountains:* Bordering the top of the Forest of the Lakes, these freezing peaks are home to hardy creatures used to a tough life. A few independent souls make their homes here, among the cloud and frost giants.

*Topaz Sea:* This ocean is home to the occasional ship and many a sea beast.

*Yandaris:* The forests of Yandaris are home to the elves, unmatched in their magics, but looking to keep the Beholder Empire from destroying any more of their lands. They are allied to Biavor to the south and two of the Free Cities to the west.

*Yeteker Empire:* Ruled over by the hobgoblins and dominated by the priesthood of Mirakiln, no nation can match Yeteker in terms of troops and wealth. The discipline of the hobgoblins is complemented by hordes of goblin, bugbear and mixed-race battle slaves, orders of fierce warrior-monks, fire-giant mercenaries and the occasional blue dragon from the Najas Desert. Their Emperor seeks to rule alll lands around the Inner Sea and as yet few have managed to stand before his armies.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 8, 2006)

The starting characters were:

*Bjorn Abba*, Human Barbarian 1 from the Southern Jungles, Chaotic Neutral
*Cade Thorngage*, Halfling Ninja 1 from beyond the Eastern Sea, Chaotic Neutral
*Derris De Marco*, Half-elf Swashbuckler 1 of Biavor, Chaotic Good
*Krunk of Redshore*, Halforc Duskblade 1 from the Free Cities, Chaotic Neutral
*Layla*, Human Beguiler 1 of Biavor, Chaotic Good
*Ra of Etrial*, Human Cleric of Sun 1 of Aloreas, Lawful Good
*Samson “Sam” Tisiphone*, Human Fighter of the Najas Desert, Chaotic Neutral

Four of my players so far are Enworlders. They are Deng, playing Krunk, DeGlove, playing Ra, Mikkle, playing Sam Tisiphone and Treguard, playing Derris De Marco

Here are character backgrounds, as written by the players, and edited by me

_*Current Characters*_

*Burc Bugrit*

Burc grew up at Hammerdell Hold, with an axe in one hand and a forge-hammer in the other. Like many of his clan he learnt how to fight from a young age, although his later years were spent patrolling the edge of Kinsblood Rift, haunted by spirits and home to animated corpses. The young dwarf learnt to track such foes, and many ways to deal with them. 

In many ways Burc is not a typical dwarf. Where others would spend the night carousing away, the young tracker would be in bed with hot cocoa and a book on herbs or fungi. He didn't exactly hate orcs or goblins, though obviously he would stand against the hobgoblin scourge which had shattered the dwarf kingdoms of Lundhek. He had tempered his anger, spending long hours in deep meditation like a priest or warrior-monk and had learned to deal with issues with words when the situation allowed it. He even washed his beard more than once a year, trimming it nearly every week!

Burc could see the judgement in others eyes. The look of the humans at his axe, the grin at the sound of his chain, the surprise when he handed over gold, the knowing looks when he admired sound craftsmanship. So now rather than buying a flash chariot and spending time with other young dwarfs, Burc was out to see the world, to make sure of his eternal conundrum, was it ok to be a dwarf?

If he found some way to turn back the thousands upon thousands of hobgoblins intent on slaying his family, that would be good too. 

*Derris De Marco*

Derris grew up in luxury in the De Marco household, given the education due a the eldest son of an old and powerful household. His elven mother was always distant, spending much of her time in the vast gardens and vinyards on the estate. When Derris started acting the fool, it was Baron Oswald who curbed his son's excesses with enforced and sometimes brutal lessons. As Derris grew into a young man, living for fashions and court started to lack its luster. Everything he wanted was there for him and no achievement was truly his own.

His mother was tried to help but could not understand her son's concerns. Relations between father and son deteriorated, with Oswald insistent his son start to take on more duties and Derris unwilling to do so yet. Instead he turned to others on the estate, breaking down barriers of class to befriend servants, gamekeepers and vintners alike. His greatest friend was the Swordmaster of the estate, Master Pierez, a duelist and adventurer of much renown in his own youth. As they dueled together, Derris heard many tales of daring and learnt many nuggets of wisdom. The young noble felt closer to the swordmaster than ever he had to his father.

He encountered Amelie on a trip to the local town of Tarmswell, beguiled by her presence and beauty. That she was sergeant of the King's Guard bothered him little, as the two quickly became besotted lovers. Knowing of his father's likely displeasure, they were married in secret within a few weeks of meeting. Baron Oswald banished his son when he found out, showing his displeasure by stripping him of rank and privileges formerly his due. Things grew worse when his beloved was called back into service. Master Pierez was the only one to advise him, setting him on the course of an adventurer. Maybe on the path to glory and riches he could prove his honour and worth to his father.

*Layla*

Layla is a quiet but attractive mistress of subtle magics, able to get what she wants with a softly spoken word or a suggestive smile. She hails from rural lands of Biavor.

*Ra of Etrial*

Ra is in his mid 20s- a tall man of average build. He wears his armour uncomfortably, annoyed at the necessities that make him use it and preferring to be in less restricting garb. As a general rule he tries to avoid violence against fellow creatures, as there will always be a chance to discuss many problems, and even evil people can be given a chance to  redeem themselves, before their death is unavoidable.

Having grown up in a family of priests of Sun, Ra has developed a burning hatred of the corrupted powers of undeath and, if he is able, will gladly aid in the destruction of such abominations. He has chosen a different path to that of his elder brother Juna (who nearly always won any fights  he was in) and, since becoming a cleric of Sun, his talent at healing has become evident. Making the most of this ability he has spent much of his time in Aloreas helping to tend the injured and sick.

After receiving a letter suggesting from a priest in the Free Cities of Junnis who was interested in helping him further his healing talents. Ra asked for his father's blessing to make the journey there. Things have not turned out as well as he hoped fate has thrown him in with interesting companions. He has yet to fathom the majority of the group he is with, but can see already that they have a different approach to scenarios than the ones he would think best, and will have to think long and hard how best to serve Sun in this new situation.

*Samson “Sam” Tisiphone.*

Sam is a tall, well-built son of the desert. He stands near six foot tall, with heavily tanned skin and long dark hair tied back. Born and raised as a nomad, his primary duties growing up were those of a hunter and guard for the tribe's caravans. He has little experience in the ways of a warrior, but thanks to the training received from his Father and elder Brother, he is exceptionally capable at defensive fighting, using his shield as an extension of his own body in combat. 

He left his tribe with old, battered scale mail given by an elderly relative, together with his sword and shield were practically all he had to call his own. He has always stood in the shadow of his brother, who being eldest had received many more oppurtunities and
significantly more attention. Sam seeks to prove he is his brother's equal or better, and a mysterious letter bidding him to a far off city is was all too tempting for the young warrior.

When travelling with the group of adventurers he has been thrown in with, Sam silently accepts his role as a front-line defender, yet it is sometimes apparent that he is operating under a private code of conduct. He has yet to deviate from the group's plans and tactics, but his strong sense of honour may prove to be a problem in trickier situations.

*Snarf*

A companion of Benin, Snarf joined what became the Company of Rifter to hide from the many-eyed masters. Now he serves as their mightiest warrior, slaying foes with his claws or sword, using the power of the beast within. There are few of his race in the world, attuned to aspects of various beasts, results of experiments by the beholders.

The rest of his pack are still in Junnis, although they are dwindling in number as they are captured or refuges further from the dreaded gazes of their masters.

_*By The Wayside*_

*Bjorn Abba*
A human from the southern jungles of the Olman, Bjorn traveled north with his twin before being captured by the Wardens of the Tarnished Ones in Junnis. 
A reckless warrior who cared little for his own safety in battle, he barely started his adventuring career before his throat was slit whilst unconscious in a gang's stronghold in Junnis.

*Cade Thorngage*

Cade grew up in the village of Akan, far across the Eastern Sea in the realm of Lun-Kuang. His parents came from the Free Cities, traveling far to start a new life. Sadly they were slain by gnome killers who had followed from Jomanka, executing them for alleged crimes against the temple of Earth. He was separated from his twin sister when both were found adopted families, and has not seen her since.

As a youth he stumbled upon the secret dojo where his adopted mother was sensei. Cade was interrogated and then initiated into a new Family. Here he followed a strict path of training and discipline, practicing the arts of stealth and learning to use many unusual weapons. He was told that the needs of the family came before all else, with loyalty the most important trait of all.

Recently he followed his parent's trail back across the Eastern Sea, reaching Jomanka with his Family's blessing. After weeks of scouring records in Sterin and Joman, he received a strange letter inviting him to Junnis. He consulted with one agent of the Family and decided to follow up the lead. With his remaining funds the halfling took ship to the Free Cities, only to be taken prisoner by a group of gnomes when he arrived at his destination.

After escaping from a planar prison, Cade journeyed on one adventure with his fellow escapees. His brief career ended in two foot of blood, body pierced by the blades of animated skeletons in an underground tomb.

*Benin*

An escapee prisoner from the Beholder Lands, Benin and his pack fled their many-eyed masters to seek out a new life in the free cities. Gifted with natural ferocity, attuned to the aspect of the tiger, Benin was a ferocious combatant in close combat. He fell on his first adventure, alongside Cade in the Tomb of Blood Everflowing, cut down by a skeleton's rusted scimitar. 

*Zorbaka*

The tiefling wielded eldritch power from his infernal heritage. Although unwelcome in many places, he found a home among the Company of Rifter for a short time. 
His longspear and eldritch blasts were not enough to save him from the onslaught of two dire badgers however, and he was buried among the woodland glade where he fell.

*Krunk of Redshore*

Krunk was born to a prostitute in the port city of Redshore, no doubt the son of an orcish sailor who frequented the brothel Krunk grew up in. His mother chose an orchish name for him in the hope of gaining him acceptance in the mostly-human lands. His first few years were comfortable, but as he grew older he developed a violent temper attributed to his orcish heritage. He spent much time with the live-in guard of the brother, performing the same exercises and toughening himself up.

From the age of 10 Krunk was apprenticed to a duskblade named Angrall Grimhaft, a regular client of his mother's who took on the halforc in return for her many favours. The years under Angrall's tutelage were much harsher than his former life, with a strict schedule and barely enough food to subsist on. Krunk grew used to this in time, learning to channel his aggression into destructive combat magics. As Krunk neared the end of his training, his master would leave him for weeks at a time on various expeditions. During these times Krunk would focus much of his spare time reading on his favourite subjects. Dragons.

During his last eighteen months with Angrall, contact with the outside world ceased and his time was spent in rigorous training in a variety of weapons, often spent out in the wilds hunting with his master. The halforc had the feeling he was being trained for something specific, but could never find out more from Angrall. On his master's last trip, Krunk was left on his own for over six weeks. When he received a letter inviting him to Junnis, he took the opportunity, hoping to find his mentor and the task which was his destiny.

The treasurer of the unnamed band for their first few adventures, then for a short while when they were the Company of Rifter, Krunk would attack in short rapid bursts with his scythe, his magic guiding his weapon of death to its target. He fell whilst fighting giant badgers during a hunt in Chalsem Wood of Biavor. Although brought back to life as a gnome, Krunk felt it was time to seek a different path and find the master who was in hiding somewhere in the Free Cities.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

*In the Bastion*

Each of them had received a letter. It contained a invite to the Dancing Tiger Inn in Junnis, the richest city of the Inner Sea. The invitation was from a Megrim Holz, a name none had heard. Each journeyed separately to Junnis, where a nasty surprise awaited. 

Now seven prisoners await their fate in the Bastion of the Justicars, with little knowledge of where they are or what lies ahead. The guards are mostly shambling corpses, forboding extraplanars or priests of Earth. Other inmates are kept in the cells nearby, under heavier  guard and more powerful wards. Occasionally they speak from one cell to the next, the guardians caring little what they do.

Ra had been here the longest. He came from a human family which had long served Sun, a noble and just Power. His brothers served Sun, the elder as a paladin and the younger as a monstic novice. His father and uncle were both priests of the Radiant One, with great faith but little power. Sun was now testing his young priest, imprisoned as he was in a place of little light where pleas for justice fell on deaf ears.

Derris arrived soon after the cleric of Sun. A noble's son of Biavor, where elven blood ran strong in the aristocracy. His frequent protests over his treatment went unanswered, the corpses who guarded them staring without compassion. Their lips had been sewn together, and they were unlikely to speak anytime soon. His heart yearned to be free, to travel to new lands as his mentor had instructed, to meet interesting people and drink in a thousand taverns. He hoped to see his beloved again. They had married in secret, promising to meet again in Highsun when the new year was upon them. As things stood, she looked to be dissapointed.

The halfling Cade usually sat in one of the corners of the cell, watching and waiting for the time to act. He had journeyed from across the Eastern Sea, the lands of his birth. Both his parents had been born in the Free Cities, sailing from Jomanka as visitors to the Lands of the East. Cade had few memories of his parent, adopted at a young age by another family. A good family. He was loyal to the family, and they had rewarded him by sending him to the land of his ancestors. After landing at the Outpost of the Shogun in Jomanka Cade journeyed as instructed to the Free Cities of the Enjant League. There his troubles had begun. There he received a letter from a stranger and now he was trapped. But he must be patient. The family would see to him. In time.

A month ago Layla had joined the cell, or at least she reckoned it to be a month. Time was hard to judge in this place. She was a child of Shar, a city in Biavor where her mother passed secret magics to her daughter. Many had listened Layla in her city, hanging on her every word. Here few heard her lyrical voice, many not being alive, and others made of metal with little emotion. From the few who did talk, she knew they were being held for trial on another plane, where the power of Law was strong and order reigned. Judgement in the Bastion of the Justicars was always harsh and brutal. 

Sam was one of the newer ones. Here only a fortnight, the despair had yet to get to him as it had the others. He was unusually cheerful for a desert nomad, seeing a lighter side in all things. The Tisiphone worked as mercenaries, fighting in the wars of the Middle Kingdoms and Sam was no different. He had donned is armour, strapped on his blade and journeyed alongside clansmen to the Free Cities, expecting to fight for his fortune. Then the letter had arrived, and his dreams of retiring with a herd of two hundred camels looked far away.

Krunk was uneasy here. His master was somehow responsible for the halforc being imprisoned. His upbringing had never been an easy one and Angrall of Redshore was not a forgiving patron. Yet his master had taken Krunk in at a young age, providing for him even during the lean years. Angrall had paid for his charge's education as a warrior-wizard, had provided armour and weapons, and there was certainly a debt between them. It had been unlike his master to be gone for so long. A month or two was usual, but half a year was a cause for concern. And then the letter had arrived, and things had gone from bad to worse.

The newest arrival was Bjorn. He had barely arroved at the Inner Sea after a long journey from the jungles of the south, when strange events overtook him. His twin had vanished one night, and a letter delivered to Bjorn shortly after. A friendly priest of Water had read it to him, but it had lead to no good. The young beserker dreamed of finding great wealth and power in the north. Off returning south to forge a new pride among the Olmec. That dream now seemed far away. In fact, this was about as bad a start as he could have made.

The seven waited for someone to consider their cases. There was little hope for escape and boredom was a constant companion. Eyes often scanned the few murals adorning the walls. Most were tombstones of Earth or skulls with flaming eyes, winged celestials and leering devils. Little to occupy them but much to dwell on. Time moved slowly in the Bastion of the Justicars.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

*Judgement*

The seven were quiet as they escorted through tall hallways. Walking corpses guarded them, shrunken and disfigured with layers of filth and dirt blurring their features. Like the jail guards, their lips were sewn shut and no sound escaped them. If it were just these then the prisoners may have attempted some kind of resistance. But above the procession floated a spectral figure, its twisted visage watching the mortals with undisguised hatred.

During the long days in confinement, Ra had studied many of the unliving creatures of this place. The church of Sun had taught him to watch for such as these. Their shambling guards were entombers, strong creatures capable of crushing skulls with bare hands, with enough spirit bound to their bodies to maintain some sentience. The watching figure was a spectre, an abomination which feared the light of Sun and drained mortals of their life. 

The young cleric watched for a sign from his divine patron, but found nothing. Maybe the power of Sun had little power in such a place. His companions had little cause for hope and they were still silent as they passed into a vast hall. 

Stone arches supported a domed ceiling lit with a thousand fires. At the far end of the hall, in a towering throne, sat the lord of the hall. Blue skinned and over ten feet in height, ivory horns jutted from an ogre-like face. Metal plates covered much of its torso and legs, while a sizable blade rested against the throne. Ringing the room was the rest of the mismatched court. Leering undead touched shoulders with metal-clockwork golems, robed and hooded priests mingled with floating lights and scuttling gnomes. The grinning skull of Nemis, lord of undead, and the tombstone of Earth were both evident among those gathered.

Flanking the throne were three who stood apart. The first was a giant wolf with long claws and a goblin-like visage. Looming over the wolf was a sinister figure, shrouded in long black robes more than twice the height of a man. Torchlight flickered from the scythe in its hands and the chains hanging from the robes. The third figure was almost the opposite of the robed thing. Nearly reaching ten feet in height, great black and white feathered wings sprouted from its back, shining armour covered a human-like body and a silvery greatsword was clutched in gauntleted hands. The gazes of all three were fixed on the figure being addressed by the judge.

"Once again you are given a chance to renounce your sins and abandon your master". Chained before the throne in the blackest metal stood a bloodied dwarf in torn rags. A once proud beard had clumps missing and his body showed signs of recent tortures. The symbol of the sun was just visible beneath blood and grime. His eyes were closed and no answer was given as the judge continued on. "So be it, mortal. The Council of Justicars will continue to consider your case. Your ultimate punishment had yet to be decided, although your guilt is in no doubt. Return this one to his cell, we have one more matter this session."

As a collection of undead and golems hauled the prisoner away, Ra realised who it must be. He had heard rumours of a high priest of Sun held in the most secure cells, interrogated hourly by the wardens here. His thoughts were cut short as entombers shoved the seven erstwhile companions forward and the booming voice addressed them.

"You are the accused, and I am Gulgon, the judge of this session. Each of you has been accused of grave crimes, breaking laws of the planar order. We are the Wardens of the Tarnished Ones, and it is our duty to judge such as you.
"Choose one from among yourselves to plead first"

As the others watched one another, Ra stood forward, for he knew of no crime committed by his hand. "Of what I am accused?"
Gulgon regarded him with a level gaze. "Your elder brother, the paladin of Sun known as Juna, slew a maker of magic artifacts employed by nobles of Aloreas. Furthermore, he destroyed the holy relic which kept the blessed being in its second life. Divinations have been unable to locate Juna and so you are here in his stead.
"How do plead to the murder of the lich and artificier Nadurnus?"

Ra was almost too stunned to answer such a ridiculous charge. It was the given duty of the followers of the Sun to hunt down undead. How could the destruction of such an abomination be a crime? He gave his answer in a steady tone. "If you deem such a deed as a crime, then I am indeed guilty" The judge paused for a few moments before his gaze moved on. "Your plea has been noted. I will consider my judgment. Who wishes to plead next?"

Derris was the second to be judged. He claimed not to be guilty of a deed his lover had performed. The one he had married in secret had broken an oath of service and deserted the Biavoran army on the eve of battle. Somehow she had avoided a planar enforcer known as a kolyarut and the half-elf had been found for the crime of his spouse. The father of Layla apparently died in great debt to the Temple of Earth. After recalling the many times he was obsessed with the smallest amount of coin, she pleaded her guilt. She wept soon after when Gulgon informed her that her siblings had already received judgment.

The next two both denied thier charges. Cade suffered for a crime of his ancestors. A stooped gnome from those watching had been a child when halflings brought ruin to a temple of Earth. Their divinations had found Cade as the nearest living descendent of the main perpetrator. Bjorn was accused of stealing relics of Nemis from a priest in Junnis. His twin was more than likely guilty of such acts and it wouldn't be the first time he has suffered the punishment due his brother.

Krunk almost laughed at his crime. The slaughter of eight-five gnomes in a village of the Free Cities was not a pleasant thing. But Angrall, the man who raised him was easily capable of such a deed. The apparently mighty divinations of the Wardens could not find him and so the halforc suffered in his place. The last to plead was Sam, accused of the release of a fell creature. His older brother had lead dwarves to a tomb in the Old Hills and the undead king was no longer in his prison. Once again scrying magic was not enough, but Sam would never claim such an act as his own. 

From his throne, the Judge took little time to consider his verdicts. "The laws of the multi-verse have been consulted, and the judgement of the Council of Justicars is this." There was a short pause as all attention focused on the horned ogre. 

"Guilty on all counts. Those who pleaded as such have been granted the lesser punishments." He turned his gaze first to the priest of Sun. "Ra, you are to be executed and turned into a fetch to work in the mines. The human Sam is to be fed to the barghest and his soul removed from existence. The halfling Cade will be entombed in earth and starved until death. Layla will be kept alive, although drained of all presence by a visilight of the court."

Faces lost all semblance of hope as the sentence were delivered and turned to despair as they continued. "Derris De Marco faces trial by combat with the justicator Niang", a clawed hand indicated the shining figure with black and white wings all had noted earlier. "Krunk is to be place in stasis and his ultimate fate determined at a later time." The halforc looked bewildered at his fate, and the last sentence was delivered. The human Bjorn, from the lands of the Olmec, is to be turned to stone, the statue smashed into a hundred sections and scattered to the Prime Material, the Elemental Plane of Earth and the Clockwork Nivarna of Mechanus."
"Let all hear the will of the Wardens of the Tarnished Ones, and know that Order has prevailed once more"

Ra sank into full despair as he realised how harsh the fates were. He made no final request as the others wished for decent food and dwarven ale. In three-quarters of a day thier sentences were to be carried out. There was little he could do now but make desperate prayers to Sun for his final hours.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 10, 2006)

*Inadvertant Rescue*

Bjorn felt bad. Thrown up by a troll bad. Dwarven ale did that to you if you drank it in large quantities. With only a few hours to live, what more was a good Olmec warrior expected to do? Most of them drank maybe one or two flagons, with Krunk joining him in finishing the rest. Ra prayed in the corner to his Sun god and had declined any strong drink. What good would praying ever get you in a place like this? And what sort of name was Ra? Apparently some ancient god from another world. Likely tale!

The food had still been bad. Not grey mush bad like they had every day. Bjorn had vague memories of discussions about where the everyday gruel came from. Layla maintained they came from magic spoons! Nice girl. Strange in the head, but nice. He was sure he had challenged some one to a wrestling match. Maybe one of their undead guards? He had been dreaming of the verdant jungles of home. And strangling his twin if he ever found him. Something had woken him. And now someone was poking him. Apparently with a shard of wood.

"Can't you hear it" Cade shouted in his ear. As the halfling was due to be entombed in earth and starved, Bjorn felt little need to pummel him as he normally would. Then he too made out distinct noises through the haze of strong drink. Fighting! The clash of metal on metal! Maybe they could escape! Their silent guards had gone! It was time to try something with the door. A few minutes later Cade had failed several times at picking the lock and berserker and halforc were bruised from trying to force the barred iron door. 

A burst of light flared into the corridor beyond them, Cade calling out that he had seen an entomber destroyed by the searing ray. Then there were dwarves and humans rushing past their cell, all wearing the distinct shining symbol of Sun. Bjorn slapped himself to make sure this wasn't another drunken vision as the others cried out to be released. Maybe these were answering the prayers of Ra. Maybe these were their saviours.

A human priest in golden chainmail paused to scan those in Bjorn's cell, seeking for something in particular. More invaders rushed past, large yellow-brown dogs, armoured centaurs, some elves and humans bearing the symbols of Stars and Moon among the warriors of Sun. "Release these, I sense the Sun among them", their saviour directed a plated human, clutching a burning sword to Bjorn's cell. 

A few minutes later, sacks had been found with their belongings and distributed among them. Bjorn had strapped on his leather armour and had his sword in his hands once more. It felt good to clutch steel and better to know that foes were near. He could feel a drunken rage coming on, ready to release the pent anger from many days imprisoned. The warrior with the flaming sword was Masym, a powerful priest who had broken the magical wards protecting their cell. Covered head to toe in metal plates, Bjorn was glad to have him as an ally. Masym's tabard bore a flaming sword too, the symbol of Fire to those of the northern lands.

Bjorn paid little attention to what the others were saying as they moved through the passages of the prison, toward freedom. Something about a rescue attempt for a priest of Sun. It mattered little to the Olmec why they were here, it was enough that he was free. 
Following the light of Masym's sword and Ra's glowing shield, time started to blur for Bjorn as a red mist masked his vision. There was a warning of foes nearby and the priest of Fire left them for a time.

In a blur of bones, blood, steel and war-cries, Bjorn fought alongside his six companions for the first time. At the end of it they were victorious, two skeletal fiends lay broken among the flagstones and the clockwork remains of several small flying beasts were scattered throughout the corridor. Layla and Cade staggered a little, poisoned by the stingers of the golems, but hale nonetheless. Ra paused to tend to the wounds of the injured before Masym called for them to follow once more. 

While they ran Bjorn took stock of his companions. Sam wore the heaviest armour, carrying longsword and shield at the ready. Krunk and Derris also stood out as warriors, the former toting a wicked scythe and the latter a thin, stabbing sword. Layla was a witch of some sort, her magics of little use to those beyond death. The halfling wore no armour, moving stealthily with a bow at the ready, and Ra was their saviour, whose prayers had brought Sun to their aid. For the moment, these were his allies, and he was proud to stand among them.

More twists and turns brought them to a large courtyard, covered in bones and ash of the fallen. A great bronze-scaled winged lizard regarded them, speaking briefly to Masym and indicating the twisted front gates of the Bastion. Once outside Bjorn was bewildered by a landscape of giant cogs, wheels and axles. He had little time to consider the vision as the priest of Fire bade them join hands, Masym's chanting ringing in his ears as the world faded into grey. They had escaped from the Bastion of the Justicars. And they were alive to tell the tale.


----------



## Mikkle (Oct 10, 2006)

*Samson "Sam" Tisiphone*
Human Fighter, Chaotic Neutral.
_STR_ 14  _DEX_ 13  _CON_ 16  _WIS_ 12  _INT_ 12  _CHA_ 9
_HP_ 13  _AC_ 19  _BAB_ +1  _Melee AB_ +4  _Ranged AB_ +2
_Fort_ +5  _Ref_ +1  _Will_ +1  _Initiative_ +1
Feats: Dodge, Power Attack, Shield Specialization (Large)
Skill ranks: Swim 4(6), Climb 4(6), Jump 4(6), Spot 2(3)
Languages: Common, Orc
Equipment
Masterwork Longsword
Masterwork Large Wooden Shield
Scale Mail
Sling (20 bullets)
(Note, Masterwork Equipment looted from the end of that night's adventure)


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 10, 2006)

*Jewel of the Inner Sea*

Layla regarded Junnis with a mixture of apprehension and relief. Although it was good to be back among in normal surroundings, this city was where her troubles had begun, with a mysterious letter. The Jewel of the Inner Sea spanned the river Selinta, street after street laid out beyond it's mighty waters. Traders came here from dwarven principalities of Lundhek, the hobgoblin Yeteker Empire, other Free Cities of the Enjant League, the elven forest of Yandaris  and many from further afield. Many regarded it as the centre of civilisation on Ascorre. Layla was not so sure.

Masym's spell had brought them to the Prime Material plane, a few miles inland and a day's travel down the coast from Junnis. Apart from a night in the wilds and a brief stop at a fishing village, their journey had gone smoothly. All seemed in good spirits and Masym made for an interesting travelling companion. A mercenary who worshipped Fire in his own way, gold was his main motivation. They had even been fed, as Grunk found several bushes of berries and crushed a rabbit with his hands to provide a main course.

Layla had taken an hour that night to mourn for her lost ones. She presumed them gone, judged by the Justicars to an unearned doom. Some when she would make sure. But for now it cost her enough just to pray for their souls, wherever they were in the cosmos.

And now they were back in civilisation. Much of Layla's magic was only of use when other people were around. She had trained for years, learning how to influence others with a glance here or a smile there. During the walk today the seven former inmates had made a pact to stay with one another for the time being. Masym would see them to Mercenary's Square in Junnis, where contracts for adventuring and mercenary work could be found or sold. It was only a matter of time before the Wardens of the Tarnished Ones sent agents to find them once more. Better they stood together than be picked off one at a time. No doubt they would concentrate on the dwarven high priest before turning to minor beings such as them.

The warrior of Fire lead his charges through back streets of the Jewel of the Inner Sea, avoiding the main streets. Layla tried to avoid the mud of the alleyways, always a problem during the Autumn months in places such as this. She also noted the yawning chasm between the wealthy and the desperately poor here. Fat wizards in sedan chairs were followed by mobs of hollow-cheeked urchins, pleading for scraps of food or a copper coin. One footed peddlers of indeterminable goods crouched in the shadow of opulent temples dedicated to the Elder Powers. 

And then ahead was Mercenary's Square, a crowded place full of the strangest of characters. It was time for her to work her charm and earn her place.


----------



## DeGlove (Oct 12, 2006)

That long list of CN, CN, CG, CN... keeps gives me the feeling that I'm going to have a challenge rping this cleric and keeping to the description I've given him for his background (post #2, currently middle description), especially when a lot of my previous chars have had a chaotic bent, but we'll see what happens 

Anyway, it certainly was a worrying start to the campaign - but the prayers must have worked!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 12, 2006)

*Locksmith in Need*

Cade kept to the edges of the crowd, watching for trouble or unwanted attention. Layla and the half-elf had been working the factors and others looking for adventurers. They had avoided the really dangerous stuff, like dragon-slaying in the Greydon Marsh or retrieving loved ones from the Elemental Plane of Fire. They were looking at the lower end of the scale where the risk and reward were far smaller. Tasks such as delivering a waraxe for a mad old dwarf to Lundhek, or delivering a box to Athlakat only a hundred miles away. Most likely they were going to be helping out a local locksmith, once they paid off a go-between to lead them there.

Mercenary's Square was packed with those hunting work, those offering work and the vermin which fed off both. Informants, spies, hired killers, beggars, con-artists, pickpockets, buskers, fences, drug-pushers, whores, pimps, drunks, palm-readers, prophets and other scum. All had a place here and he recognised many for what they were. It was little different the other side of the Bitter Ocean. But there he had had the Family. Here he had few allies, and no reliable one as yet. 

One of the agents here was working for the Enjant Adventurer's Guild, offering membership for over a little over a hundred pieces of gold. There were a couple other adventuring groups in the Square, one already belonging to the Guild. Called themselves the Black Talon and they were looking for the same kinds of job as Cade and his companions. The halfling disliked competition, as it always added complications. They had talked of joining the Guild, but were putting it off until they had some work under their belts.

The halfling watched as Derris gave over some gold and his companions started to follow a ragged-looking human into the backstreets of Junnis. Looked like they were finding out the troubles of the locksmith. A short walk later and they were into a quiet street where their guide pointed out the shop of the locksmith. Cade could see two thugs inside, who seemed to be ransacking the place. 

Losing no time, the thugs found themselves the target of seven novice adventurers. One dozed into a slumber as Layla worked her magic and the second fell soon after, beaten unconscious by De Marco and the Olman brute Bjorn. The group quickly determined that the locksmith was not around and bound their captives securely. Cade was fairly impressed, not expected efficiency from his companions.

The locksmith, a portly coppery-skinned man with a long moustache, turned up shortly after, looking aghast at the damage caused by the thugs and desperately searching for something among the wreckage of his shop. "My thanks for defending my shop strangers, but do these thugs have a key upon their person? It is rather valuable to me a a family heirloom", the locksmith watched hopefully as the thugs were searched and no key forthcoming. Cade noted approvingly as Krunk too custody of the few valuables of their prisoners. 

"I am Theldrat" the locksmith spoke hurriedly, "and I need that key for I am lost without it. Please help me". 
"What's in it for us?" spoke up Krunk, echoing Cade's thoughts and those of others too.
"Please, I have nothing to offer you but my everlasting thanks" Theldrat pleaded.
"Not good enough" answered Krunk, as heads shook among those gathered.
The locksmith sighed and bowed his head. "The key is more than it seems, for it is magical and vital to my business"
Cade tried not to laugh.

After a couple minutes of wrangling, with arguments from all gathered, the party came to an agreement with the locksmith, helping him for as long as their profit outweighed the danger involved. Theldrat still refused to tell them more of the key and so they turned to their captives.

Some not so gentle prodding later by Bjorn and the thugs were speaking. A halforc by the name of Irontusk hired them in Barge End, a shanty town of Junnis, to ransack the place of valuables, as he had already taken what he wanted. There was more but Cade was only paying a little attention to him. The rest was watching for unwanted attention. He spied the watch in enough time to hunker down between some boxes, out of sight.

But there was no trouble as the watch sergeant took custody of the looters. They questioned Cade's allies and Theldrat briefly, accepting their version of events. The sergeant did ask one question out of the ether, wanting to know if anyone present had been near the Great Library the night before as there had been a robbery there. No one had so they ask no more questions, leaving quickly and without fuss. Cade was almost impressed that no one had needed to be bribed.

A short while later and they were off to Barge End, with the description of the key and looking for a halforc named Irontusk. Sounded easy!


----------



## Deng (Oct 13, 2006)

DeGlove said:
			
		

> That long list of CN, CN, CG, CN... keeps gives me the feeling that I'm going to have a challenge rping this cleric and keeping to the description I've given him for his background
> 
> Anyway, it certainly was a worrying start to the campaign - but the prayers must have worked!




We haven't been too bad. How many of our foes have we either turned over to the authorities or just let go so far? 6 or 7 isn't it?

Anyway, you're too important to us so we'll probably end up doing anything you say


----------



## DeGlove (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, but "Let's throw him (tied up) in the river" wasn't very encouraging  

It's not quite knowing how to play him that's most of the problem- though I recently came across the Nodwick webcomic - I think the role model for this cleric's right there


----------



## Treguard (Oct 14, 2006)

DeGlove said:
			
		

> Yes, but "Let's throw him (tied up) in the river" wasn't very encouraging



To be fair, I almost got laid out by the club he tried to wrap around my head- I wanted swift retribution dammit!

Besides, what seaman could be worthy of the title if he couldn't swim entangled in nets, hmm?


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 14, 2006)

*Barge Chase*

Derris had hoped for a more glamorous start to his adventuring career. Hunting for halforcs in the slums of Junnis wasn't the lowest you could go, but it was close. The rancid smells and layers of filth were not endearing Barge End to him either. Luckily Layla knew what she was about, sweet-talking the first docker they came across into for directions to their prey. After navigating several twisting streets they had found the jetty they were looking for.

As they scanned the rafts, barges and boats for a halforc with a large iron-capped tusk emerging from his mouth, a halfling woman working nearby shouted out "Irontusk, strangers looking for ya". Derris saw a halforc stand from a nearby shoddy boat and quickly assess them, before turning and leaping away to another boat. A cry went up from his companions and the chase was on. 

Derris lead the chase, running across one slippery deck and leaping to another with Bjorn close behind. From the edge of his vision the De Marco son saw Ra and Sam rushing off down an alley, hoping to cut off their prey if he cut into Barge End from another jetty. Derris had the feeling it was the bright robes of the priest which had given the away to start with. Cade and Krunk started taking pot shots at the halforc and Layla was gathering her magic to aid in the chase.

Irontusk has having troubles of his own, caught in some sort of net or webbing as he fled from craft to craft. The sickly sweet stench of rotten fruit nearly overwhelmed Derris on the first boat he jumped to, and on the next his vision was filled with chicken feathers as the birds panicked in a nearby cage. He heard the barking of dogs and when the feathers cleared he could make three hounds on the boat at the end of the jetty he'd reached. 

The halforc was on the move again, with one of Cade's arrows in his shoulder. He heard Layla cursing the halfing about something but couldn't make out the details. Bjorn charged alongside him as they attempted to beat a path through the dogs. Two of the hounds slumped into a slumber as Layla's magic took hold on them and the third retreated to the far end of the boat, licking a bleeding flank. Derris heard snoring behind him and quickly glanced down to find the Olman asleep, no doubt caught at the same time as the hounds.

Derris caught the halforc on a fishing boat, as Irontusk struggled through loose netting which had wrapped around his legs. The noble leapt to attack his foe, gritting his teeth through the pain as a club almost broke his thigh. He held up the Irontusk long enough for Layla to work more of her magic, his opponent slumping to the deck in a restful sleep. Before too long they had Irontusk bound on a jetty, with everyone gathered round.

The priest walked a way off as they started to threaten their captive, who was reluctant at best to tell them anything. A thorough search had come up with a pouch of gold and some sort of map, but no key. Once they promised to let him go, his tongue loosened and he spilled the beans. 

"It were two days ago. Some thugs known as the Green Dagger Gang wanted a specific key for a hundred gold. No way I was gonna turn that down. Gave them it this morning and got my gold. Lost some already at cards with some dodgy blokes down the Brass Kettle."
"Only saw two of 'em. One was real sick like, an' the one in charge was this rich-looking elf. All dressed in black they were, with little green dagger cloak-pins too. Hang out down at the River Quarter, squatting in some large 'ouse."
"You gonna let me go now?"

After making sure of the description of the house, they untied the halforc and threw him in the river. Derris watched him swim away through the dirty waters of Barge End, turning to follow his companions as they went to investigate the Green Dagger Gang.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 15, 2006)

*The Strong Fall*

Sam was still uncomfortable in cities, not yet used to so many gathered in such a small area. Used the endless sands of his homeland, even the greenness of the trees and vast stretches of water were strange to him. Yet the Tisiphone had often worked as mercenaries, so now he plied his trade, hunting for a key in the run-down parts of Junnis. 

The two-storey house before him had seen better days. Knocking on the front door had proved fruitless, and a side door had also been locked. Cade had taken moments to unlock the door and they had piled on in, setting off an alarm bell as they did so. Now they were in a large hall with no signs of resistance in sight. 

Bjorn crashed through a door on the right, and then another one beyond that. A loud thunk had stopped his charge and Ra followed in to aid the fallen warrior. When Layla followed in, she gave a cry as a human thug leapt from the shadows to attack her. Sam charged down his foe, a sickly man, and felled him with a single sword blow.  

The rest of them found the a more dangerous foe. Krunk and Derris fled the beast, as Cade held his ground. When Sam caught sight of the beast, he saw some sort of feline-wolf cross with a spotted coat and a bristling mane. Then the flesh peeled back from its head, revealing white bone as it screeched in defiance. Sam's legs took control and he too tried to flee. Luckily Layla dazzled his senses and he barely made it to the door before overcoming his fear. With Krunk and Derris aiding him, he returned to help Cade finish off the beast. 

As they began to search the bottom of the house they found one of their number missing. When they got to Bjorn, he was where Ra had left him, only someone had now slit his throat, leaving a large pool of blood on the floor. The Olman had found an armoury full of well-kept weapons and rushed to take some, only to be knocked out by a spiked ball of metal from above. Ra had left him stable but someone else was around. Someone who had caused the first death for their party. Sam hoped he wouldn't be the next one.

There would be time to mourn their companion later. A sweep of the ground floor turned up a corpse with its eyes swollen shut, a valuable painting frame, a kitchen, dining room and rooms of junk. Sam had picked up a well-made sword in the armoury, using it for the time being. That left them a large staircase, which split to lead two ways to the second floor It was through a room with a large chandelier, which Derris had been eyeing up in a peculiar fashion. 

The chandelier came crashing down as they entered, injuring Krunk, and Sam spotted a figure hunched where the stairs divided left and right. The next minute was a blur as their foe retreated up to the next level, collapsing one side of the stairs to slow them and shooting at them with a crossbow. For a moment they had corned her on the landing, only for her to escape, injured back down into the bottom storey. As Sam ran back down the stairs, he saw a slim figure, dressed in studded armour, carrying rapier and shield. 

Her cry for aid was answered by a group of thugs from a hidden room. Fortunately all were pale and weak, with swollen eyes, barely able to fight well. It took little time for Sam, Derris, Cade and Krunk to bring them down and the fight to end. Ra managed to staunch the wounds of all but one as Sam and his companions searched the secret room and stripped the fallen of their possessions. They were tired and wounded now, unsure whether to continue their assault on the Green Dagger Gang.

*End of Session One*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 15, 2006)

Phew! That's taken longer than I expected. Switching from Journal entries to 3rd person will take some getting used to. I need the practice and it shows   

Hope some of you are enjoying it


----------



## DeGlove (Oct 15, 2006)

It must be a lot more work (going by how many posts its taken to get through one session ), but it has more movement and action than the diary format, and I like the way you're rotating the focus between the characters.

Keep up the good work 

(and why does the signature show always in the preview, but only sometimes in posts? Is it something to do with quick v full reply? or previewing it? or is it just my comp being strange? - I'm not going to go spamming the thread to try to work it out)


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 16, 2006)

*Unexpected Resolution*

Krunk listened to the others argue, as he finished tying his unconscious prisoner to one of the beds with strips of torn-up sheets. Some wanted to continue into the mansion, even though they were tired and heavily wounded. Others suggested leaving altogether and even the idea of camping down was considered. Their four prisoners of the Green Dagger Gang lay still and bound, no trouble to anyone at the moment.

Having listened long enough, the halforc interrupted Cade, who was arguing for continuing into the mansion .
"Lets try this another way". The voices quietened as heads turned to regard the warrior-mage. "Ra has no healing, and Layla has little of her magic left. I'm unlikely to make it through another fight and we're all a little battered. If we'd all have wanted to continue the fight, we'd have gone in, yes?"
Amazingly, they seemed to be taking note of his words. He didn't really care for any of them and he wasn't a charismatic speaker by any means. But he did know that he wanted to make it out alive, preferably making as much profit as possible in the meantime

"Right, so no going in.", he continued his speech "Which leads us to the chance to leave this place. They haven't attacked yet, and we can always leave at a later time. If we can get the key from this place, then we have to stay here. So anyone for leaving?". When no-one spoke up he came to the conclusion
"Which leaves us with staying here and gettin' some deserved rest. Any other ideas?" There were none voiced.

There had been a bit of talk when it came to how they were gonna lay out their rest. One of them had found a second secret door into the hidden barracks where their prisoners were being kept. Cade had locked the door beyond so hopefully no-one would find their way through there. If the residents of the mansion were going to attack, it would be during the night. So while most of them slept where the beast was kept, two people would watch the stairs for any signs of activity. Ra was happy to tend to the injured overnight, and keep an eye on the prisoners too.

The first watch had gone quietly, but in the early hours a female voice had addressed them from beyond the bannisters. Leaving Ra and Layla to their slumber, Derris, Cade and Sam joined Krunk among the shattered remnants of the chandelier dropped on them several hours before. The voice could belong to elf, halfling, human or something else, for without being able to match the tone with a face, it was hard to tell the nature of the person above.

"Come down and show yourself" Derris called up. Krunk didn't think that likely. 
"Not enough trust for that" came the answer, "now, once more, what do you want from us?"
"a key" shouted up Krunk, " a specific key" he continued on, attempting to forestall any snarky reply. " the one from Irontusk" 
There was a short silence before a reply floated down "we don't 'ave it no more, we got rid of it." Another pause, "but if you promise to leave, we can tell you who we gave it to."

This caused a brief conversation among Krunk and his companions. Derris seemed to swing between wanting to butcher them all one moment, and for giving his word the next. He was probably just tired. Cade seemed ready for an all out assault still, but the quiet calm of Sam and the pragmatic voice of Krunk swayed them to at least try this option. 

Cade's quick voice, however, was the first to speak to the stranger.
"What's stopping us all coming up and finishing you all off. We already killed most of your gang!"
The reply was immediate, "'because know how many of you there are, and we know you're injured. If you thought you could take us, you'd have had a go by now" . Krunk thought there was a strange confidence to the voice. "So have we got a deal?".
After some bargaining, a few threats from Cade and Derris, and then some more chatter, they agreed to leave in exchange for information on the key. 

"A few days ago, some of our lot started coming down sick. Their eyes swelled up real bad. Then a couple a days ago, a human man called Veltargo visited us. Said he could cure us. Said all we 'ad to do was nick this key from a locksmith called Theldrat. He was a thin bloke, goin' a bit bald and with crooked teeth. Wore the robes and starred hat of a priest of Stars. Really dirty tho', he had loadsa dirt under these black nails.
"Wouldn't normally deal with someone like 'im, but we were desperate. And so we stole the key, and gave it to him this mornin'. 'When he gave us this cure for the sickness. He was acting real strange, and 'ad this big book in is arms" When asked if the cure had worked, their was only a stony silence. 

"Well, I told you all, so you better go now" the voice started up again. 
Krunk replied this time, "We go in the morning, we need to rest still" 
"No. You said you'd leave, so be off out of 'ere"
"But we never said when we'd leave" argued Derris, "only that we would"
"Fine" replied the voice, and they heard no more.

It was half an hour later, when Ra checked on the prisoners, that he found them gone. All of their bonds had been undone, the prisoners escaping through the secret door. Someone had unlocked the door Cade had secured. And taken the gang members out through the side door, clearing some of the barricades first. No one had heard them, which was quite a surprise. There was little more they could do except wait for the morning, hoping no more throats were slit.

When Ra did wake those who still slumbered with morning prayers to Sun, there was still no sign of the Green Dagger Gang. Cade shouted more threats up the stairs, but received no answer for his troubles. So they gathered what they had, and Krunk lead them back out into the bustling streets of the Jewel of the Inner Sea.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 16, 2006)

*Trail of the Key*

Derris was enjoying his new lifestyle. Though pretty much anything would beat the cell of Justicar's Bastion. He had money to enjoy the pleasures of Junnis, he had interesting traveling companions, even one pretty one! And he had a quest to complete, which while neither glorious or well-paid, was a quest to help one of lesser station nonetheless. He couldn't really have hoped for more after escaping the prison on another plane.

He had gone with Krunk into the market, trading their hard-won plunder for for much gold which they distributed evenly among the six survivors. Derris had taken a fine rapier as part of his share, with many of the others keeping bits and pieces with theirs. Browsing the wares of the market here had turned up no suitable gifts for his beloved, so he waited for something which she would truly appreciate.

Their companions had had some luck with the trail of the key, Layla doing much of the talking at the main temple of Stars with Sam and the priest of Sun for company. Their quarry Veltargo was not a genuine priest, but an imposter. He had waylaid a true priest, taking his robes and starred blue hat, symbol of their religion. In the struggle, the priest had managed to tear a stone pendant from Veltargo, which he had given up to those hunting him. The pendant was of blood-red marble, shaped into a clenched fist squeezing out a drop of blood. There were some strange indentations on the back of it, the purpose of which no-one yet knew. 

As they planned their next step, their saviour had visited them again. Masym lingered in the city, looking for work at Mercenary's Square and enjoying a good rest. He had asked if they would shelter another, a creature the servant of Fire had found lurking in the Square. The creature's name was Bennin, a feral-looking humanoid with cat-like ears and bestial features. In some ways it represented one of the large hunting cats the noble had read of. Bennin's claws looked unusually sharp and he carried a massive sword strapped to his back. Derris didn't know what nature of man it was, but he would certainly take care around their new companion.

The next few days they had spent at the Great Library of Junnis, looking for clues about the red pendant. Well, some had looked for clues. Derris had snuck off to pursue one of his passions, find recipes by master cooks from the Free Cities, elven dishes of Yandaris and the odd item from further afield. Bennin had looked at books full of sketches and drawings, Krunk was researching dragons while Cade searched for signs of his ancestors. Which meant in actuality only Layla, Sam and the Shiny One of Sun had searched among the tomes detailing such pendants. Such were the duties of the lower castes.

The pendant was a cairn charm, this one in particular unlocking the way to the Tomb of Blood Everflowing. Located in the Cairn Hills a day and a half north of Junnis, it had once been a shrine to Earth, now long-deserted. Derris hoped that they would find the key and Veltargo there, for he was beginning to find this quest a little dull.

Apparently this fake priest of Stars was also a thief. The watch had been swarming around both the Temple of Stars and the Great Library, looking for a priest of Stars who had been seen fleeing the latter with a large book. The contents of the book were unknown, as it had a clasp held by a magical lock no one could open. Derris and the other had put their clues together, with the conclusion that Veltargo wanted the key to unlock the book, and was also the aforementioned stealer of books.

Now they were on the path from Junnis, equipped for a short overland journey and then the descent into the Tomb of Everflowing Blood. Only glory awaited one as bold and daring as Derris De Marco, adventurer extraordinaire!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 20, 2006)

*Bloody Tomb*

Bennin kept mostly quiet alongside his new pack-mates. They were unlike other creatures he had known, somehow un-attuned to the world around them. But he was not a slave tothem. They did not scar him if he moved too slowly, or beat him if he looked at the wrong time. He had seen no many-eyed masters floating among them, or their grey-skinned, short, bald servants. So far he was free, and intended to stay that way.

He knew little of the world, growing up among his pack-mates, serving the many-eyed masters in their blasted homelands and subterranean cities. Sometimes members of his pack were dragged off for experiments, or taken away to the battle-lines above and below ground. A short time ago, several of them had managed to escape, fleeing the wrath of their masters under the leadership of a creature known as a human. It had lead them to Jooniz, where the pack had split for a time, hoping to evade the agents the many-eyed masters would surely send.

Now Bennin could smell the overwhelming scent of blood. Not just a small amount, but a whole pool of the noxious red liquid. Many of his pack turned away or gagged at the blood, but it bothered him little compared to the horrors his kind saw in the twisted land of his birth. At the moment they could find no way forward, so hunted for passages hidden in the stone walls covered in writing he could not read.

The day before, he had seen his pack in battle for the first time. A large insect-like denizen had burst from the ground and attacked the four-legged beast that served them, sending it fleeing. Most had reacted immediately, engaging their foe alongside Bennin, bringing it down in moments. Not even one of them had been injured. It was a good omen of things to come.

Someone had found a way down, touching a small red stone to the wall, and invoking the stone to slide up. The pack waited as the blood of the pool drained down the stairs, then followed Bennin as he descended, looking for foes to rend and tear. Others baulked at the strong stench of more of the red liquid, but not him.

The twisted caverns and caves surrounded a waterfall of blood, filled with walking corpses which fell before Bennin’s enraged assault. The human in shining clothes kept invoking his holy master, but nothing seemed to come of it until late into the battle, when many of the corpses fled into deeper caverns. Other pack-mates battled alongside him, the human with a blade of steel and large shield a worthy warrior, and the short one also a keen combatant. Another human, a mongrel of some sort, used a thin piece of metal as a weapon, but it did little to bring the walking corpses down. Others conserved their strength, the human mongrel with the scythe and the human female human guarding their retreat.

Some walking corpses got away, as a seething mass of rotting rats, long dead, sought to devour their flesh. Bennin cut through swathes of the vermin, as one mongrel fell to the onslaught and the rest of the pack rushed to beat them back. The short one was overwhelmed by them, retching in a corner as the dead rats fled into nooks and crannies of the cave.
Pausing for breath, they let the human in shining clothes restore their strength, then descended further, Bennin leading the way once more. The walking corpses hadn’t gone far, standing in a pool of blood which came up to their thighs. An armoured human was visible beyond them, hidden mostly by the reddish shadows of pillars and strange crimson light. The short one rushed past Bennin, heading for the enemy human, slowing slightly as the blood came up to his shoulders. Bennin invoked the powers of his kind, taking on the visage of a feral cat, his claws lengthening and growing stronger as he too leapt towards the enemy.

Beasts of bone with curved blades stood from among the blood, joining the animated corpses as they sought to overwhelm his pack. The short one fell to four of them in the middle of the pool, his blood mingling with that which would soon drown him. Bennin held back the horde, fighting side to side with the thin blade-wielding mongrel and the human with blade and shield. Their foe across the pool briefly sent Bennin into slumber, but he was quickly awoken by the mongrel, to find others fleeing. Shouting with rage, Bennin leapt into the mass of flesh and bones before him, only to be overwhelmed, then cut down by a blade through eye and brain.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 20, 2006)

*Prayers to Sun*

There was little hope left, unless Sun performed a miracle.

The halfling lay dead in 2 foot of blood, Bennin had been cut down by a skeleton and Sam fled under a magical compulsion. Derris had retreated beside Ra, Layla was behind them, her magic having little power over the undead, and Krunk was holding the passageway against the horde of zombies and skeletons attempting to break through. Ra's power to banish undead had been squandered in the upper caves, having no idea the numbers of unliving they would face today.

Their foes fought under the symbol of an empty chest, a mark of a power Ra did not recognise. Sun was the foe of creatures such as these, and he would mark a servant who prevailed against such. Now was the time to dig deep, to hold true and believe his companions had the strength to overpower the enemy priest and his minions.

Ra gave over his mace to the half-elf noble, of more use against bone than the rapier Derris usually used. The two half-breed stood side-to-side, enabling only one foe to reach them at a time, destroying skeletons and zombies with grim efficiency. The priest of Sun grasped the wand of curing, using its magic liberally to close the wounds suffered so far, and Layla stood ready to enchant  living enemies should they show their faces again. Even Sam had shaken off his magical fear, returning to bring pain and destruction to his foes. 

As the flow of undead faltered, the adventurers broke out into pool of blood, the three warriors finishing off the last skeletons as Ra continued to heal any injuries they suffered, and Layla focusing her magic on the enemy priest. With a howl of rage, he leapt to engage them as the last of his unliving minions faltered. Derris switched from mace to rapier, for such a foe, joining Sam their last foe. Krunk circled around, chanting quickly and invoking magic to guide his blows, leaving the priest dazed and limping. In moments they beat down his mace and shield, raining blows upon him until but a corpse remained, it's spirit sent to meet whatever power he had served.

For a few seconds they celebrated their victory, checking the dead bodies of their fallen comrades, and using the dwindling power of their curing wand. But their joy was short-lived, as the doors beyond the columns burst open and the sounds of spellcasting filled their ears. A horse-sized skeletal creature with rending claws rushed towards them, while a human in banded armour called down the power of his infernal god. In the dim red light, Ra could make out the man's crooked features and balding head, matching the description of Veltargo, the priest they pursued.

A transparent halberd appeared beside Layla, striking at her as it was guided by an unseen hand. Derris took great blows from the bear-like skeleton, but was soon joined by the stout shield and sure blade of Samson. Combat paused briefly as a single word echoed through the room, commanding Sam and back by divine might. 
"Approach" 
Ra saw a flicker of resolve in the warrior's face as he threw off the compulsion and continued to press his skeletal foe. Krunk joined the other warriors and soon the tide turned. Ra gave a brief prayer to Sun as the wand crumbled, it's magic exhausted, forcing him to look for other options. Veltargo's magic proved futile yet again, the warriors throwing off another baneful spell from the priest's patron. 

When the skeletal bear crumbled to dust, only the one they hunted awaited them, buoyed now by more recitations. Charging in, Veltargo attempted to end his foes with crushing blows from a spiked morning star. The one-man assault was brought to a halt by Layla, her slight form working magics to dazzle his mind. Ra and the three warriors surrounded their foe, bringing his life to an unglorious finish in a lake of blood. 

Their celebrations continued as they found a book and key beyond. Ra grew concerned when they found that the contents of the book pertained to necromantic deeds and half of the pages had been torn out. Furthermore, Theldrat's key had lost its magic and the little chance they had of reward from this. A message left for Veltargo pointed to a larger cult and more priests of their dark patron. Ra and his companions wasted little time in grabbing what valuables they found, leaving the bodies of their fallen comrades in ancient tombs long ago looted.

The return journey to Juniss was swift but undisturbed. The Grand Library rewarded them for returning the damaged but now unlocked tome, and Theldrat promised his locksmithing services should they ever require them. In the next few days, the remaining five from Justicar's Bastion mourned their fallen friends, split their spoils and looked to what the future might bring.

And Ra prayed loudly in thanks for their deliverance by his Radiant patron once again.


----------



## DeGlove (Oct 22, 2006)

Squandered  ? I had been happy with the 2 6's I rolled on my last turning attempt  (though, yes, if I'd been able to roll 2 6's and use a greater turning in that last room the battle would have been a lot easier)

It's not saying much about my clerical ability, having lost 3 charges in 2 sessions  (which is likely to have increased after this week...)

I wonder if that may have had a different outcome if we got there sooner (i.e. book unopened).


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 22, 2006)

*Decisions*

Sam sipped ale from his tankard, listening to the others argue about the possibilities before them. The eight of them were gathered around a table in the Golden Griffon, a decent and bustling inn two streets from Mercenary' s Square. Two days had passed since they split the finds from the Tomb of Blood Everflowing, and some were growing nervous, wary of the Wardens of the Tarnished Ones and their agents.

The priest of Sun had found their first option of work, contacted yesterday by a superior from the Resplendent Temple of the Radiant One. A priest of Son in the distant barony of Aulbes, within Biavor to the east, had requested aid and Ra was adamant that they should make the several hundred mile journey for the unknown reward his temple promised. 

Luckily, they had two other options. Curano La'San was a sage of Junnis, interested in sponsoring an expedition to the hold of the Dawn Rock clan in the Iron Hills. The dwarves were performing excavations and Curano was willing to pay five hundred gold pieces for a group to lend whatever aid they could. Their last option came from the Enjant Adventurer's Guild, brokering for a woman in Galehaven who had lost her uncle. Eight hundred gold was the offered amount to retrieve the body of the adventurer Kai Rifter, lost in caverns underneath Zelton Wood.

All three offers seemed good to Sam. His main aim was to live through the trials facing them, returning to his tribe rich enough to afford an entire herd of camels. If he got to see wonders of the world and travel dangerous lands, then all the more tales he would have for his grandchildren. Others could make the hard decisions, as his duty was to fight, not to talk for hours on end.

Burc was arguing at the moment, one of their three new recruits, a dwarf from the Iron Hills who had found the sage Curano and the opportunity to aid a dwarven settlement. Burc seemed typical of many of his race, an armoured fighter with axe at his side and shield on his back. He claimed to be a skilled tracker too, something they lacked among the veterans who survived.

Masym, their saviour of Fire, had found the second of their recruits, a cousin to the strange berserker who had fallen to undead in the Tomb. "Snarf" was the name the creature gave, his cat-like features hiding a greater cunning than the other refugee from the Beholder Lands. Sam suspected  Snarf of fighting much like his cousin, preferring to use his claw over good solid steel. Only battle would show the worth of this one.

The last of the recruits was the quietest. Zorbaka had red eyes and other features belying an otherworldly heritage. He claimed to have fell sorceries at his disposal, although had demonstrated little power so far. For a magi, Zorbaka was unusually muscled, probably stronger than Sam and several others of the group. He spoke little, observing and listening, finding his place among them.

A vote had been called, with the majority supporting Ra in his wish to travel to Biavor. Two hours later, having tried to organise the journey, looking at maps, searching for mounts and provisions, some had changed their minds. Krunk was the most vocal, arguing against a two to three week journey, when Galehaven or the Iron Hills could be reached in a matter of days. The priest of Sun looked disappointed in his fellow adventurers as they chose to join the Enjant Adventurer's Guild and retrieve a dead man's body.

Five days later, Sam surveyed the caverns they now navigated. After they joined the guild, an uneventful trip up the Athlakat road had brought them to the isolated village of Galehaven. The seer Hrodel had told them what she knew of her uncle's resting place through her divinations. A lone adventurer, he had taken on more and more dangerous tasks after the death of his beloved wife. Hrodel's directions had taken them into Zelton Wood, to a little-used entranceway into the depths below.

She had told them of the lizard creatures who made their homes here, and the pungent smells Sam tried to avoid were identified as troglodyte odours, familiar to their dwarven tracker. Twisting corridors lead them to a cavern of rushing water and a powerful waterfall. Using rope for safety, and the wall-scaling talents of Snarf, all eight had managed an upside-down ladder, none falling to the dangerous waters below. A tunnel of stalagmites and stalactites followed by a vertical shaft brought them to a junction, where they now awaited as Burc searched for signs of passage among the rocks. 

*End of Session Two*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 22, 2006)

At this stage, the party are

*Burc Bugrit*, Dwarf Ranger 1 / Fighter 1 of Lundhek, Lawful Neutral
*Derris De Marco*, Half-elf Swashbuckler 2 of Biavor, Chaotic Good
*Krunk of Redshore*, Halforc Duskblade 2 from the Free Cities, Chaotic Neutral
*Layla*, Human Beguiler 2 of Biavor, Chaotic Good
*Ra of Etrial*, Human Cleric of Sun 2 of Aloreas, Lawful Good
*Samson “Sam” Tisiphone*, Human Fighter 2 of the Najas Desert, Chaotic Neutral
*"Snarf"*, Razorclaw Shifter Barbarian 2 of the Beholder Lands, Chaotic Neutral
*Zorbaka*, Tiefling Warlock 1 from the Free Cities, Chaotic Evil


----------



## Deng (Oct 22, 2006)

DeGlove said:
			
		

> It's not saying much about my clerical ability, having lost 3 charges in 2 sessions  (which is likely to have increased after this week...)




You haven't lost three charges. They've been found wanting in resilience and skill so have been forever banished from gazing upon the glorious face of Sun.   

I've also just realised that we forgot to buy another party wand of CLW    so your prediction of losing more will probably come true


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 23, 2006)

*Twisting Caverns*

Layla's mood was unusually good. She could forget about the deaths of family members and the debts owed to the temple of Earth. Her companions were becoming good friends, and growing more capable of protecting her. There were no signs of undead about, or other mindless creatures which her magic was weak against. Perhaps best of all, was the constant flow of entertainment her companions were providing in the twisting caverns.

At the rope bridge which had crossed through a cascading funnel of water, the warriors had sighed, unbuckled their armour and waddled across the slippery ropes. Where the rock passages continued on the other side, Sam donned his breastplate, Burc his chainmail and Ra his banded armour, while the other patiently waited. A few minutes later they found it had been in vain.

The layers of scree and loose rocks had not been as treacherous as first thought, and the rope ladder into the deep pit had proved little trouble when taken slowly. A carved stalagmite in the centre of the corridor had provided a brief scare, looking like some strange creature of the depths below before Burc took away it's decomposing eye, which had once belonged to a living creature. It was the slippery ledge beyond, not even a foot wide, which caused dismay in the heavily armoured members of the group.

Layla tried to conceal her smile as the dwarf, cleric and desert warrior began to remove their armour once more. Derris had no troubles with the water-drenched walkway, but then he was nimble as a cat and probably enjoyed any risks as well. This was no doubt the same chute of water they had encountered at the rope bridge, plunging down into the depths of the subterranean world below. 

When Layla and her drenched companions were all across, she helped Sam into his sodden armour once again, hoping it was the last time that day. The others were mostly miserable, but she sang a melody under her breath, dancing in the damp footprints left by those up front. Snarf gave her a strange look, but then everything about the freak was different. He was unproven in battle as yet, though related somehow to their short-lived companion Bennin.

She heard Burc swear loudly in dwarven from the front of their expedition, and the groans of others when they too saw what lay beyond. The tunnel opened into a vast natural cavern, covered in stalactites above and filled with the roar of rushing water. A grove of giant mushrooms, bathed in white phosphorescent light, could be seen to the left, while a harsh indigo glow beckoned from the right-side of the cavern. In the distance, deep in the recesses of the cave, Layla could see the bright glow of a fire, surely sign of some intelligent life down here.

But these were not the cause of the dwarf's outburst. The stream from their tunnel tumbled down below, raining onto a cone of rubble fifty foot in height and forming into a pool at it's base. A gap one foot taller than Samson would need to be leapt from where they stood to the top of the cone. It didn't look like something a fully-armoured warrior should attempt. Luckily Derris and Snarf weren't heavily armoured, both making the jump look easy. 

The noble threw up rope, which Krunk tied on before attempting the gap with long strides. A stumble at the last moment brought him up short and the knot came undone under his weight. Layla watched him drop out of sight and heard the following splash in the pool below. Only slightly hurt, the halforc crawled to the edge of the water by the time Layla had secured the rope with Zorbaka's aid. Her jump was no more successful, but at least Derris and Snarf were there to hold on.

The sound of javelins clattering from stone walls was the first she knew of the attack, trying to maintain her balance as she twisted to look at their assailants. In the dim light of the noble's lantern, she watched three reptilian forms charge down Krunk, the halforc lifting his wicked scythe in response. Derris shouted a war-cry and leapt down the slope with no fear for himself. At that moment Layla lost her footing among the rubble and Snarf lost his grip on her rope, sending her head over heels into the water below.

Icy cold washed over her, but the water was shallow here, allowing her to drag herself from the pool just before a bouncing dwarf came crashing down beside her, drenching her yet again that day. Vibrant chanting to Sun from above was followed by a light thrown among the attacking lizardlike humanoids. It also showed the battle turning, as the noble joined the halforc, with Samson and Snarf descending the mound close behind and the tiefling a little above them. 

In the cleric's light, the features of their foes were clearer. They wore no armour and few adornments, bearing only crude javelins as weapons. Up close they fought with claws and teeth, attacking with feral ferocity. One used a bluish tentacle to attack, a thing longer than a human was tall and not of natural origin. At that moment Layla could smell them too, retching at the stench they produced, trying to keep to her feet as her eyes watered. Without thought her magic welled up from within her, channeled through moving lips and lulling her foes to slumber. 

But her foes were strong-willed, resisting her enchantment and battling on. Krunk’s scythe pierced one’s skull, spraying blood and brains in a wide arc over the combatants, with the last pair soon surrounded as dwarf, nomad and the berserker joined the fray. Bolts of eldritch energy burst from the warlock's hands, arcing down from where Zorbaka stood, narrowly missing the desperate reptilians. Their lives were ended shortly thereafter, brought down by scythe and rapier, longsword, waraxe and bloodied greatsword. 

Layla had been happier up by the rope bridge, where water was their only foe. There were signs of more of these creatures, ferocious and noxious foes who carried little wealth and bore strange mutations. She and Krunk both recognised the tentacle, likely taken from a creature known as a displacer beast, not easy foes to take down. Layla gave a quick prayer to Moon, not wanting to join Kai Rifter as a body among the dark depths.


----------



## DeGlove (Oct 24, 2006)

I wonder how much a magic item of infinite charges of clw would cost to get made (or a large number of uses/day. At will would be nice, but spell trigger would do). I'm sure that I'm not reading the SRD correctly, it seems relatively cheap.

I have to admit that adventure was a lot more enjoyable than it promised to be, [sblock]due to everyone working so well together, I was sure it'd end up as a tpk  - though a little bit of luck helped, as always[/sblock]


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 25, 2006)

*Cavern Combat*

Troglodytes. Burc knew of these creatures, vermin to many a dwarf settlement in the hills and mountains of his homeland. Primitive at best, they were only dangerous due to overwhelming stench they exuded and the strange beasts they served or formed alliances alongside. Granted the duty of point alongside Snarf, the dwarf stared into the darkness and tried to find any more of their foes. The humans could only see as far as the lantern lit, with the halfelf and berserker able to make out things nearly double as far. Burc, the tiefling and halforc were gifted with darksight, able to deal with the eternal night below for a short distance.

Marching past the giant mushrooms which cast disturbing shadows from the noble's lantern, Burc lead his fellow adventurers toward the bonfire at the far end of the cavern. They paused to ponder a six foot wide disc of black stone on the cavern floor, before continuing toward the fire, having found no use for it. Gazes looked upward at a large stalactite almost twenty feet above the ground, carved into the shape of a gaping maw. Krunk thought it looked like something called an ethereal marauder, a foe Burc knew nothing of. Derris and Snarf told them of a hut and a stone throne at the edge of their vision on the group's left, but their path did not deviate from the fire ahead.

At the sight of nearly two dozen troglodytes working in the firelight, Burc and his companions paused, retreating slowly back out of sight and sound. The reptilian creatures had been loading a wagon drawn by two giant lizards, chanting some sort of song as they went about their tasks. A passageway beyond lead out of the cavern, probably where the creatures intended to go. Having managed to go unseen and unheard by the troglodytes, Burc was glad when his fellow adventurers saw sense and headed to investigate the throne of stone.

The dwarf considered his companions carefully. He had yet to see their mettle tested, but they appeared fairly competent, with minimal infighting and little complaining. Burc had left his home in the Iron Hills, seeking allies and resources to make his clan strong once more. Barely a score of his family lived, whittled down by the constant wars with the Yeteker Empire and creatures seeking refuge from the expanding Beholder Lands. Most of his adult years had been spent patrolling the edge of Kinsblood Rift, a haunted chasm cursed by the ancient feud between four dwarven brothers. So to be underground and fighting troglodytes held little fear for him.

The throne of black stone stood fifteen feet off the ground, carved into the back of the cavern and sparkling with several gemstones. Snarf carefully started climbed to the throne, hoping to pry free the gems. However, Burc was more interested in the decaying octopoid head placed on a stake near the base of the throne. No one was quite sure what it belonged too, but Krunk discovered something magical covering the eyes, and further investigation yielded a pair of goggles. Burc collected the decaying eyes of the dead creature, taking his grisly tally to three. Some of his companion gave him strange glance as he did so.

Bats exploded from the top of the throne, swarming around the berserker and forcing him to leap to the cavern floor. Burc and the several others rushed to his aid, but found swords and axes of little use against the thousands of little creatures. Their vicious bites left running wounds more painful than deadly. Bolts of eldritch energy from Zorbaka and blasts of fire from the halforc dispersed the multitude of flying pests, leaving wounds on Burc and several others for the priest’s healing magics to deal with.

A few minutes later, having stripped the throne of six moonstones, the unnamed adventuring party approached a strange sight to find in an underground cavern. A wooden hut on stilts sat in a shallow pool, covered in what Burc thought to be lamp oil and reachable by a wooden ramp. As they pondered why such a thing was in an underground cavern, a flaming torch was thrown from the other side, lighting the roof and illuminating much of the cavern. Two troglodytes came out of hiding, shouting insults in draconic followed by a thrown spear from one and spellcasting from the other. 

The first of their foes wore the crude hide from a subterranean creature and wielded an axe fused to its arm. Burc ran to meet his foe alongside Snarf and Sam. It stood before their onslaught, howling words only the halforc understood, fighting ferociously until felled by several blows from the warriors surrounding it. The dwarf saw the other troglodyte, most likely a shaman, send Derris fleeing into the cavern under a fell enchantment. Then his companions surrounded it too, it’s crude dagger of little use against skilled combatants. Krunk had forced his way into the hut, ignoring the heat of the fire to drag clear a large oak coffin. 

Their respite lasted only seconds, disturbed by the war-cries of more savage reptile warriors. Seven rushed from the darkness just as the noble returned, lead by growling troglodyte with some lizard’s horn grafted to its head. Snarf charged forward to meet them as Berc formed a fighting wall alongside the nomad, halforc and priest. The noble joined them, slightly out of breath, with warlock and enchantress working their magic in safety behind them. 

Two fell into a slumber from Layla’s spell, and the rest of their foes chased Snarf as he retreated to the wall. Met by determined and prepared warriors, troglodytes fared badly, claws and teeth overcome by steel and armour. With their last foe fallen, they made sure the lizards stayed dead and set about finding what valuables they could, watching the darkness for the rest of the troglodyte clan to come for them.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 28, 2006)

*A Lizard's Blade*

Krunk watched as the lid was pried from the wooden coffin, releasing the stench of decay and death. The burning hut gave off enough light for all to see with the need of the noble’s lantern, and Krunk hoped nothing of value had been left inside. A cursory search was all he had time for during the battle with the troglodytes. The bodies of the lizard-warriors were strewn around the cavern floor, none of his companions interested enough to see to the corpses.

The remains of what could be Kai Rifter were a mess, torn apart by some sort of blast when he died. The troglodytes had tucked his pack under the corpse’s head, serving as some a very valuable pillow. Although they had no intention of pilfering Kai’s possessions, Layla checked the contents quickly, finding potions and miscellaneous gear. Thorough searches of the troglodytes turned up little more of value, beyond the well-crafted axe grafted to one, a symbol to Bagyk found on the shaman and a decayed hand imprinted with the draconic rune for key.

A quick discussion ensued about what path to take next. A few wanted to continue the search of the cavern, but the majority were for dragging the coffin back to the surface before more troglodytes came their way. Their main argument was over how to carry Kai’s corpse. Krunk had dragged the body from the coffin and tried to carry it independently, but when a leg separated from the torso, it was decided that the coffin would be a better idea.

A few seconds warning was all they had before another wave of troglodytes descended upon them. A massive javelin flew well over their heads, almost nine feet in length and with great power behind it. In the light of the still-crackling hut, Krunk made out a war-machine mounted on the back of two troglodytes down on all-fours. Another troglodyte stood behind, loading a new bolt into the contraption. These warriors were led another troglodyte with a grafted scimitar, screaming obscenities as he lead his brethren to battle. 

Krunk and his companions formed another fighting line, nomad, priest, berserker, noble and tracker holding still alongside the halforc, guarding the enchantress and warlock who readied in support behind them. Another bolt from the machine bounced from the bare rock floor, as the troglodytes paused and released an ineffective volley of javelins into the wall. Krunk steeled himself against the stench as their enemy closed, aware of chanting from Layla and thankful for her magics as the bolt-loader and a machine-bearer dropped into a deep slumber.

The fray with the noxious lizards proved brief once more, as the line met their foes in ones and twos. Krunk swept his scythe under the raised scimitar of his foe, impaling three feet of steel through its chest, kicking the corpse free to see what foes remained. Sam and the dwarf had dealt with another grafted lizard, this one with the claw of some large animal and the rest of the troglodytes had also fallen after a short brutal skirmish.
The war-machine had been borne away by it’s bearers, managing to shake off the slumber before slipping away into the darkness.

Another hurried conversation ensued, as Zorbaka estimated only a third of their foes remained at the wagon gathering. Although Ra was out of healing magic, Krunk bereft of battle magic and Layla with no enchantments remaining to lull their foes, it was argued that they could rest once the last of the troglodytes were driven way. The alternative was a gruelling flight with the heavy coffin back up through water-filled chasms and tunnels. There was no dissent as they made ready to destroy the remnants of their troglodyte foes, making their way back toward the fire of the lizard clan.

Krunk felt a small amount of sympathy for their foes, battling in their cavernous home. But all his companions had wanted was the body of a fallen adventurer, and they had started none of the violence in the depths. His thoughts were cut short as Derris and Snarf warned of more foes moving toward them. The last of the troglodytes were coming for them, meeting in the open area where their numbers could count for more. Two troglodytes lead the large lizards from the wagons, freed from their harnesses in ready for battle.

The halforc felt a surge of battle-lust wash over him, as the troglodytes moved to flank their line of battle. A bolt from the war-machine flew well over Krunk’s head, proving as accurate as ever. He readied his scimitar as the enemy closed, for the weapon bore some magic and he hoped it would be enough to see him through the next few minutes. A volley of javelins was followed by lizards and troglodytes, all intent on bringing down the invaders who brought death to their clan.

A surge of crackling energy ran down Krunk’s new blade as it tore through hardened skin and into the softer flesh below. The troglodyte shuddered and fell still, as a back blast almost drove the halforc to his knees. The scimitar bore some fell enchantment which punished wielder and target alike. As he turned to his next foe, he heard a scream and saw Snarf fall to the ground from a lizard’s bite, blood pouring from a gaping wound to the chest. The battle line retreated, joined by the warlock as they fighting grew intense.

Another foe fell to his crackling blade, and a lizard lay dead before Burc and the nomad as they set about more troglodytes. Derris and Ra stood over their fallen companion as Layla fired sporadic shots into the fray. Steel arms and armour proved greater than claws and teeth once more, the lizards dying on swords and spear, mace and axe. The troglodytes bearing the war-machine fell last, cut down by Burc, Derris, Krunk and the nomad. Only one escaped, fleeing back toward the field of giant mushrooms where the adventurers were unlikely to pursue.

They had proved victorious, and now the spoils of battle lay undefended and ready to plunder.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 29, 2006)

*Spider Powers*

These kind of surroundings suited Zorbaka, with the stench of death and troglodyte musk complementing the jagged cave surfaces and deafening echoes from the waterfall. The tiefling helped rummage through the possessions and goods loaded onto the troglodyte’s lair, wanting to make sure he got his share of the haul. Layla reckoned on a good price for everything at the markets, but wasn’t so sure on the value of a stirge in a cage. For some reason Krunk had been entrusted with the gemstones and the powers of the magical bag were as yet unknown.

Now that the expedition had turned profitable, the adventurers turned the area to their needs, ready to rest well into the next day. As Zorbaka searched for the most comfortable spot, he was overwhelmed by the smells of troglodytes, as more leapt from the concealment of the cave walls. One had antennae jutting from its head, another gift from whatever master watched over them. The battle was swift and bloody, four troglodytes proving no match for the well-armed warriors, even ones tired from a day’s battles.

Hoping for no more interruptions, Zorbaka was soon back to his makeshift resting place, deep into another slumber. His sleep was filled with vivid dreams and nightmares, visions of death and misery, blood-soaked demons, horror filled nights, reminders of his fiendish heritage and tests from the powers which granted his magics. Toward the end of his slumber black spiders featured in abundance, with a bite from a red-eyed monstrous specimen jerking him awake, breathing in ragged gasps and terrified. On the top of his right arm he found a jagged bite mark, oozing blood and pus, a gift from unknown beings. 

Apart from dreams, nothing troubled the warlock and his companions for what he reckoned to be a whole surface day. All were well-rested, except the nomad, who suffered nightmares and talked of deserts and towers of black stone in his sleep. All of them took what they could carry of the troglodytes baggage, leaving little of value for scavengers and other looters. Fully loaded, they went to explore the last sections of the cavern. 

Zorbaka felt new magics within his being, his fingers and toes coated in an arcane substance, giving him purchase on any surface he touched. His attempts to scale the cavern walls met with total success, his new powers allowing the warlock to hang from the roof of the cave with no difficulty. At the urging of his fellow adventurers, Zorbaka climbed to the giant maw-shaped stalactite hanging from the roof, scouring it for anything of interest.

A shimmering light deep in the maw ended at a magical portal, opened without difficulty by the withered hand take from a troglodyte. The chambers beyond were far larger than the stalactite which housed it, the walls made of a gelatinous substance which seemed almost alive. Wreckage lay strewn about the area, once furniture and parts of a laboratory. The tiefling’s magical senses picked out magic among the debris and he set about a search. From nowhere three tall female elves appeared, offering sustenance, but Zorbaka knew them for the apparitions they were, and continued to ransack the abandoned chambers.
Returning to his waiting companions, he handed over the treasures from above, including a magical mummified hand, several spell pages, a spell scroll and exotic lab equipment. The investigation of the violet light was less rewarding, finding pools of purplish liquid covered in a film of organic material. A thing moved deep below the surface, but none were desperate to take a longer or closer look. With all other areas explored, they moved to investigate the field of giant mushrooms.

The dwarf discovered tracks of an insectoid creature, searching where troglodytes had attacked Krunk on entry to the cavern The bodies had been dragged into the area of mushrooms, where the others now intended to pursue it. Zorbaka volunteered to stay and guard the mass of baggage, not wanting to face more dangerous beasts than necessary. Sam stayed with him, no doubt to guard the treasures more than the tiefling. He watched as Snarf hacked at a mushroom, only to quickly grow bored and follow the rest into the underground forest.

After a few minutes, Zorbaka and his nomad companion heard the cries of battle as the others found what they sought, followed by a shout of victory from Burc. Moments later they had troubles of their own, as the warlock felt malign magics crushing him. His vision was plunged into darkness and a second assault tried to blast his senses. Sam groaned nearby and Zorbaka sent eldritch blasts blindly in return, dropping to the ground at the sound of arrows whistling nearby. Only when others came crashing from the mushrooms did the attack end, their phantom foe fleeing into the cavern.

The darkness did not abate, and the tiefling was left blinded. Magic could possibly lift the affliction, but the priest was not high enough in the favour of his blinding patron to manage such powerful spells. Zorbaka was of no help as heavy bundles and a coffin were carried through twisting tunnels and watery crossings to the surface. Darkness was to be his constant companion for a while longer.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 29, 2006)

*Spoils of Adventure*

Snarf sniffed the air around, glad to have retuned to the forested surface. The many-eyed masters of his past had often kept his kind below-ground, yearning for the feel of wind on their faces, and sun on their backs. Unlike his pack-mate Bennin, the berserker had survived his journey with this group of disparate travellers. Something bound the inner core of this pack, a shared experience that Sam, Krunk, Layla, Derris and Ra had yet to relate. It bothered Snarf little, as the business of others was theirs alone.

The female’s mule was gone, dragged off by woodland predators and leaving a cart behind. Loading the coffin and much of their treasures into the contraption, Snarf rotated with Krunk, Sam and Burc to pull it along. The warlock was of little use during the three-day trek back to Galehaven, having lost his sight to a curse in the depths. There was a bad scent about him too, though Snarf was unsure what it was.

During the nights the nomad kept crying out, wracked by visions in his sleep. Desert sands, black obelisks and the unliving all featured, maybe a part of another curse. Most were satisfied with their work of recent days, the slaughter of a troglodyte clan, rescue of an adventurers corpse and spoils from below all a part of this line of work. Snarf’s only ambitions were to survive, and never let the agents of the many-eyed masters return him to his slavery.

They returned the body of the human to his settlement, rewarded in gold by the ruling council in addition to the agreed bounty from the human female Hrodel. After a ceremony for the body, lead by Ra, she offered further reward in the form of seer magics, to be of aid in future endeavours. With little reason to stay more than a night, Snarf was glad to leave after Derris secured mules and a wagon to take their spoils back to Junnis.

Four days later, the treasures from below had been sold in the city, the gold shared between them and Snarf was free to experience the pleasure offered in the Jewel of the Inner Sea. A few of his kind still lingered here, staying in the shadows and living off the scraps. None were willing to live the life Snarf chose, choosing to endure when instead they could prosper. 

The money of his surface-companions was spent on weapons and toughened armour, enchantments and city pleasures. Layla had lured a rat to serve as a magical servitor, attuned to her senses and bound by her enchantments. The hardest decision facing them was naming themselves. The Enjant Adventurer’s Guild were setting writing down for them, and needed a way to identify Snarf and his pack. So far their drunken musings had resulted in little of use, but the berserker was content for now. He spared no thought of things to come, living for the present day in all its glory and horror.

*End of Session Three*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 11, 2006)

*Biavor*

Derris was glad to be out of Junnis. Although it contained many interesting people and had many opportunities for danger and excitement, the teeming masses and the yearnings of his elven blood kept him wanting to travel the roads of the Free Cities and beyond. His mood was grim these last few weeks, after a letter arrived from the military with no news of the whereabouts of his beloved. In fact they had placed a bounty on her head, and had the gall to ask the noble to pass on any information he had to them. For now he kept quiet and listened to his companions chatter.

Several opportunities for work had been presented them, his illustrious companions attracting the desperate and dangerous like dwarves to a gold rush. Rumours of an obsidian obelisk rising out from the desert struck a matched the nightmares of Sam and the desert warrior had been desperate to take others with him. Lack of known reward, a journey across the Inner Sea and the dangers of desert heat had hindered interest from the rest of the group.

The Enjant Adventurer’s Guild had been pleased after the success of the last adventure. A man named Yaberk of Enjant was now their main contact with the Guild, an older priest of Stars who had spent time learning their names and faces. When no name for their group was forthcoming, he had suggested the Company of Rifter as an appropriate appellation until a more suited name presented itself. Ra had been made the leader and the nomad second in command. Derris would have to find an appropriate name for a daring band of adventurers, and maybe some sort of heraldic device which their foes could come to fear.

Yaberk also informed them of a possible task which the Guild had reserved for them. The forest town of Luzern in the Tronewald was under some kind of curse, they would have been paid fifteen hundred gold to travel north to Trondale and receive more instructions on how to investigate. But the money was not enough to lure the Company of Rifter away from their chosen tasks. Derris was on his way home to Biavor!

Their first planned stop was at the Algen Keep, home to nobles of Biavor friendly to the De Marco family. Sir Harold Algen, with whom Derris had played as a child, had sent a letter requesting the half-elf and any companions pay a visit, with the possibility of some sort of hunt to be performed as a favour. It would do all and sundry good to pay call to high society such as the Algen Family, and it would be good to move in such circles once more.

Their second planned stop was at the village of Turvin on the edge of the Forest of the Lakes. One of Ra’s superiors had asked him to investigate the appearance of a strange halfling bearing the holy symbol of Hesak, god of Murder. There were strange happenings around the village and likely dangers from the forest. The lure of a rustic village and goodly folk to aid was the most likely cause for his companions eagerness to aid the priest of Sun.

But there was another reason they had left Junnis. According to their saviour Masym, the Wardens of the Tarnished Ones were looking for escaped prisoners, with some escapees from the Justicar's Bastion vanishing during the night. Groups of gnomes and other agents were on the look out, and the servant of Fire was not staying in the city any longer. He was off to work with dwarfs in Lundhek, and if the powerful summoner of fire didn't think the Jewel of the Innner Sea was safe, then neither did the Company of Rifter.

Their overland travels had so far taken them though the Free Cities of Tar-Tellik, Enjant and now Highsun, with no signs of the great dangers to supposedly walk the dangerous routes they traversed. From here they would enter Biavor and a couple of weeks should see them to Algen Keep. The Company of Rifter were in high spirits, swapping tales and getting to know each other, firm friendships forming between the companions. Only Layla was quiet, afflicted by some sort of malaise, rarely talking or taking an interest outside of her environment.

Derris enjoyed the next part of the journey, entering his homeland and crossing lands he was familiar with. He showed them a tavern at Marnsuel which he remembered from his youth, and pointed out many other sights from his glorious nation. Verdant green pastures full of livestock, friendly peasants at archery butts and dark haired beauties of elven blood were among just the many delights of his homecoming.

Here the deeds of the Company of Rifter would begin in earnest, he could feel it in his heart.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 12, 2006)

*Bear Hunt*

These lands made Burc uneasy. Full of leafy glades and backward farmers. They were ruled over by elves and it showed, the peasants toting bows and none of the taverns serving a good ale. Everywhere Burc went he was taken for a typical dwarf, with jokes about beer, beards, height and gold. It was enough to take an axe to them all! It wasn’t likely he would find the answers to his quest in this land, but he would at least keep his eyes open and learn what he could.

They had been welcomed at the Algen Keep, spending a couple of nights enjoying the hospitality of their hosts. Now they were escorting Lord Algen, an old human, through nearby woods on the hunt for a man-eating bear. They were to protect the old lord but he seemed unhappy with their company, already giving them the slip yesterday afternoon. It had been down to Burc to track the old man on his horse, hoping he would survive the night in the woods without them. Only by rising early did they find him snoring noisily among the fallen leaves, merely grumpy when he awoke to them cooking breakfast for him.

The old lord had found the tracks of the bear, and together with Burc they had tracked the beast. Of the others, few had much woodcraft, Snarf able to set snares and catch small game. So it was down to a dwarf that they were kept safe out in the wilderness, proving to them that he wasn’t just a typical dwarf. There was more to him than axe, beard and ale. 

Two giant spiders had attacked them earlier in the day, the pets of a pair of long-limbed spider like beings known as ettercaps. There was a brief fracas with a pit, and Burc was barely fast enough to reach their foes, but his companions quickly slew the spiders and forced the ettercaps to flee into the dark woods. They didn’t linger as they had a killer bear to catch and an old man to protect. Derris seemed to get along reasonably with the old man, Lord Algen knowing the noble from when he was a young halfelf lad. Age didn’t improve those of elven blood, or so it seemed. 

Burc had his head to the ground when he hear the terrifying bellow of the bear. When he looked up, a massive brown bear was bearing down on him, Derris, Sam and Lord Algen. The sound of chanting filled the air and he could make out goblins to the left and right. A horse-eagle cross appeared beside them, engaged by Sam while the others fought off the bear. A blow from the bear took down Lord Algen’s horse and the old man fled to the trees to the left, blood pouring from his shoulder. 

Shouts from the warlock behind them announced the approach of more foes, a glance behind revealing the white and black of giant badgers guided by goblins. Krunk and the warlock would have to deal with it themselves, as the warriors had their own troubles. Hurried prayers from Ra were keeping those fighting boosted, but it was no easy fight. With a final bellow of pain, the bear fell, bearing wounds from axe, rapier, blade and eldritch fire, with even a lance puncture from the old lord. The echoes of its death were not finished before another foe appeared from nowhere, a massive wolf the size of a horse summoned by nature magics.

Derris went down, unmoving, below the wolf, and another eagle-horse joined the first. Burc, Sam and Snarf formed a desperate front-line, hoping from some sort of respite from their companions. A pained scream from behind them confirmed the worse, the enormous badgers with bloodied claws leaping over the warlock’s corpse to where Krunk awaited, snarling at their new foe. Burc heard the thrum of a bow from where Lord Algen fled, but he was too busy trying to stay alive to spare time to protect their charge. Snarf was frothing at the mouth and flailing from the ground at his wolf foe, both bleeding from grievous injuries. Beyond their foes, Burc made out a old goblin female in thick animal furs, summoning down the forces of the land and guarded by another badger. 

A rolling ball of fire bounded toward Ra, the priest narrowly avoiding the mass of flames which followed him around the battlefield. More incantations from the goblin shaman followed, Burc throwing aside her spell but Sam grimacing in pain as his armour started to glow red-hot. Shouts for healing magic from behind them confirmed that Krunk suffered from badger-and hot armour alike. Then a lucky blow brought down a eagle-griffon, and another blow caused the wolf to fade from view, back to whence it came. Krunk fell to the badgers behind them, but their foes had lost heart. Another eagle-griffon appeared before the goblins as they backed away. An arrow from Lord Algen, still alive, slew one badger, and the hippogriffs were cut down by dwarf, nomad and berserker, their wounds closing to Ra’s prayers. Running feet was the last they heard of their goblin and badger foes, leaving corpses strewn across the woodland glade.


----------



## DeGlove (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmmm, I can't help feeling that at the the warlock shouldn't have died (that made it... 5 deaths in 4 sessions?). _close wounds_ stopped the badger from completely mashing him, but the front line was taking too much of a battering to stop and staunch his wounds


----------



## The Invisible Man (Nov 12, 2006)

You shouln't worry about deaths to much as you are doing the best you can. We just need to get the party mix right, we have a party of 8 and only one cleric, its not supprising that we are taking casulties.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 12, 2006)

At this stage, the party are

*Burc Bugrit*, Dwarf Ranger 1 / Fighter 2 of Lundhek, Lawful Neutral
*Derris De Marco*, Half-elf Swashbuckler 3 of Biavor, Chaotic Good
*Laucien*, Elf Druid 3 of Yandaris, Neutral Good
*Layla*, Human Beguiler 3 of Biavor, Chaotic Good
*Ra of Etrial*, Human Cleric of Sun 3 of Aloreas, Lawful Good
*Samson “Sam” Tisiphone*, Human Fighter 3 of the Najas Desert, Chaotic Neutral
*"Snarf"*, Razorclaw Shifter Barbarian 3 of the Beholder Lands, Chaotic Neutral
*Xarban*, Human Cleric of Mirakiln 3 of the Yeteker Empire, Lawful Evil


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 12, 2006)

The Invisible Man said:
			
		

> You shouln't worry about deaths to much as you are doing the best you can. We just need to get the party mix right, we have a party of 8 and only one cleric, its not supprising that we are taking casulties.




To be honest, at the size of party you are, the mix has very little to do with how many deaths you get. Two deaths have resulted from criticals, two from party members being out on their own and one from a failed save (heat metal). It's been dangerous , but thats the way my players seem to like it. There tends to be more of a body count at lower levels too


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 13, 2006)

*Krunk Departs*

This hunt had cost the Company of Rifter dearly. The journey back from the fight with the bear had been a quiet affair, saddened by the loss of two staunch allies. Derris had survived again, only stunned by his fall, but the wounds of Krunk and Zorbaka would not heal. The halforc had left monies for some sort of druidic ritual known which may bring him back to life. Ra knew little of such magical matters, having faith that Sun would answer his prayers in the manner needed. Snarf had taken much of the skin of the beast, for what only knows purpose. 

There had been a brief fright when armoured knights on horseback accosted them. They were lead by a Lord Fernier, owner of the lands they were hunting on. After some angry shouting and with some fast-talking from Derris, the old lord had agreed to pay restitution to his peer and the knights had let them be once more. Ra was unsure whether Snarf would have willingly given up his parts of the bear, which Lord Fernier had wished to claim for his own. Matters of state and material wealth concerned the young priest little, living primarily for the glory of the Radiant One and to bring justice to his foes.

Ra was unsure what path the Radiant One wished him to follow. In Junnis, after Rifter’s burial, he had been invited to the High Hall of Light, a temple independent from the main church. There he had been taught secret prayers by Zuuntiak, a gigantic many-legged lizard priest of Sun, rumoured to be head of the Inquisition of the Sun. Ra would need to be careful with his actions in the future, as the Company of Rifter were being watched by beings near and far.

When they returned to Algen Keep, the family were delighted to see their Lord still alive and well. A feast was thrown in their honour, the paltry sum they were promised was given over, as well as the hunting rights to lands which the Algen family actually owned. Under the direction of Derris, they spent the next few days searching for a buyer for the hunting rights and looking for a nature priest to perform magics upon Krunk’s body. A rich merchant bought the rights and at a small stone circle they found a halfelven druid to perform the reincarnation. 

Krunk’s new form was that of a female gnome. Although glad to be alive, the former half-orc was visibly distraught and unsure of his new body. Midday the next day he announced he was leaving, returning to the Free Cities to find his former master and seek a new path in life. With the warrior-mage gone, only Ra, Derris, Sam and Layla remained of those who escaped from the Justicar’s Bastion. They had a feast that night to commemorate the passing of Zorbaka and wish Krunk well in his future endeavours.

The road to Turvin saw them pass near to the Royal Zoo of Biavor, through the city of Shar and onto the tall spires of Corelane. Two days north from there and they arrived at Turvin, an isolated hamlet on the edge of the Forest of the Lakes. Their horses were taken by the mayor, a ruddy-faced man named Barnabas Revland. Ra visited the old gnarled dwarf who served as their cleric of Sun, but he could tell them little of the mysterious halfling or the symbol of Hesak he bore. A couple of hours mingling with the smallfolk turned up some more information.

A woodsman has disappeared, children have seen glowing pretty butterflies, few people are sleeping well and local merchants are withdrawing contracts. But most interestingly, two travellers were seen at the inn last night, a halfling and a human. A servant from the inn told the Company of Rifter that the two had pulled a heavy handcart and paid double to be left alone. That evening Ra and his companions agreed to help the mayor, looking to find a way to stop the lights and noises coming from the woods. They decided not to request any payment from the poor farmers, and agreed to work alongside two others the mayor had recruited.

The next morning the Company of Rifter entered the woods with two new companions in tow. Xarban is a heavily armoured human from the Yeterker Empire, a freed slave wielding a massive axe. The second, Laucien, was an elven nature priest, seeking to aid the village from the forest dangers which are harassing them. With their dwarf tracker keeping watch, they reached a grove in the wood where a handcart lay. As they searched the bushes, Ra heard a strangled shout, as their new elven companion was seized by a bush and two small green creatures attacked them

The thorns thrown from the creatures caused deep wounds in some of Ra’s companions, but the bushes put up more fight than the fey, who quickly fled into the trees. The axes and swords of the rest of the Company soon stopped the flailing and lashing of the bushes too. Burc knew them as splinterwaifs, sinister beings who could command the plants and turned their victims into shrubs for the forest. A quick search of the cart tunred up the bloodied body of a gray halfling and a cold iron symbol of Hesak. They had been transporting nearly a hundred pounds of cold iron ore into the forest. This would need further investigation and Ra knew that Sun had sent him on this path for a reason. 

Whatever was at the source of Turvin’s problems, Ra doubted the temple fathers of Sun would approve.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 14, 2006)

*Dragon of the Forest*

He was glad to be far away from the many-eyed masters, among woodland glades and farmland so different from his blasted homeland, seared by years under the yoke of destructive gazes. Although the strange lights and noises of this woodland were different, Snarf would rather hear those than the cracks of whips, wails of despair and grunts of pain. 

Snarf was jerked from his reverie by the roar of an angered beast, leaping to the ground as a burning green gas filled the air, sending searing pain where it touched bare flesh. Coming quickly to his feet he made out a green draconic form, no longer than a human, assaulting him and his packmates. Derris, one of his most valued allies, fell before the onslaught of fangs, claws and wings, leaping to engage his foe alongside dwarf, nomad and axeman, with the druid attempting to shoot the dragon from among the trees. Severely outnumbered and outmatched, the dragon fought doggedly before taking to the air and fleeing, wounds pouring blood, into the forest.

*End of Session Four*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 14, 2006)

The silence after the dragon’s defeat lingered for several moments, before several voices broke it at once
“We survived a dragon attack”
“That thing must have a mound of treasure, everyone knows they do”
“It was green, did you see that, a green dragon!”
As his pack-mates clustered around the Sun priest, begging for his healing touch, Snarf watched the dwarf looking thoughtfully over the area where the dragon had ambushed them. Burc sniffed at some leaves, fingered prints left by the dragon, and started off into the forest, muttering about a dragon trail. In recent weeks, the berserker had watched the tracker carefully, picking up tips and tricks where he could, sure he had the natural senses and keen scent to pick up trails better than most.

A few hundred feet into the forest, Snarf watched as the dwarf admitted defeat, punching an offending tree with his gauntlet. The dragon tracks lead back to a small grove where it had landed, and they lacked the skill and means to follow a trail in the sky. Dismay turned to alertness as a high-pitched voice called out from among the leafless trees, each word following quickly after the next.
“What are people like you doing in the forest”
“Hunting a dragon” called back Derris, always willing to let others hear his voice, “a green we injured a short time ago. Do you know of it” 
Krunk listened as the creature danced a verbal match with Derris and Layla. It knew of the green dragon, Rynskald, and was willing to lead them to it’s lair. All it wanted in return was a recipe book from the dragon’s hoard, needing little coaxing to help them. It was far from a friend of the dragons, claiming to have lost loved ones to its fangs and claws.

They followed their invisible guide through the forest, guided by thrown rocks, shaken branches and the occasional tiny arrow. The dwarf and druid suspected their mysterious friend was a pixie, a small winged fey with many powers, famed for playing tricks and duping unwary travellers. It would take a wily creature to dupe a creature such as Snarf, bought up among treachery and hatred, trusting of only a loyal few. 

When their guide indicated the bushes which covered Rynskald’s lair, a quick plan was drawn up, using the nature magic of Laucien and prayers of Ra to protect the nomad, who would lead the assault on the beast’s lair. Sam’s passage was broken when vines lashed out from a mass of vines and leaves, trying to wrap around his neck and trap his limbs. The rest of the undergrowth came to life, snatching at those nearest the desert warrior, binding arms and legs in tangled grasps.

 Snarf wrenched himself free, crashing through reaching roots and grasping branches. Around him his companions struggled. Sam slashed at the living green with his blade, cutting off any reaching vines which got in his way. Burc cut at it with his axe, and the druid moved up to aid, barely caught by the vines. The rest of his packmates were either entrapped or their magics ineffective against such a foe. The plant served its purpose as Rynskald made himself known, the whoosh of wings shortly followed by a familiar burning of acidic fumes.

The berserker avoided the worst, taking cover among the vines and tangles which sought to entrap him. His companions bore the brunt from the wounded dragon, moving awkwardly from earlier wounds. Snarf made out a faint aura covered the wounded nomad, who turned in a rage upon his new attacker. As the dragon twisted in midair, four feet of dwarven steel cut a hole in it’s chest, sending the beast to the ground where it twitched and then lay still. Exultation at their victory overtook the berserker, his sword scything through a mass of vines to cut through the centre of the living plant, stilling roots, branches and grasping bushes all around. 

With a quick study of the fallen dragon, Snarf’s hopes of dragon-hide armour were crushed. Perhaps there might be enough for a ferret or toad, but the amount of scales needed for one of his kind would require a far larger dragon corpse. He reached for his dagger still, hoping to take the skin from the beast while the others ransacked it’s hoard. The cries and whoops from within told him that the haul was a good one. After a few hours, Layla had catalogued and valued their find, but Snarf’s attempts had been less successful. His dagger was blunted, and the few twisted scales removed from the dragon were hardly credible as those from a green specimen. Dusk having fallen already, the Company of Rifter bedded down among the coins and other treasures of Rynskald, hoping the dragon had no other family which would visit during the night-time hours.

The night was filled with bright lights, strange noises and almost constant laughter, the presence of fey creatures unmistakable. When morning finally came, Snarf helped to distribute coins, gemstones, books and other goods. The dragon had gathered an array of treasures, desert incense mixing with reams of paper,  the marble bust of a horse’s head occupying pride of place alongside exquisitely made halfling slippers made from raven feathers and satin. Soap, dyes, armour, crossbows, an elven tapestry and bolts of silk rounded out the hoard. Of greatest value were three items of magic, robes of different patches, finely made gloves and a horn covered in murals of giants, the powers of each yet unknown. Derris was keen to experiment but warnings from priest and enchantress of curses for the unwary blunted his keenness.

For a glistening pearl, their pixie friend guided them back to the path, and they returned to the hamlet of Turvin. Assuring the mayor they would still deal with the threat, the decision was made to make haste to Corelane, fabled city of spires two days south. Snarf’s thoughts were filled of the wealth which he had helped win. What would such riches buy? What would an escaped slave like him do with the wealth of a dragon’s hoard?


----------



## DeGlove (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks 



			
				detomo said:
			
		

> It's been dangerous , but thats the way my players seem to like it.



At least in this campaign death can be more of an 'inconvience' than a terminal event


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 16, 2006)

*Fey Troubles*

The gloom of the forest had not changed. Coloured lights, unearthly music and bouts of distant laughter told Layla that the fey were still out among the trees. The mayor had looked more desperate than before, telling them another merchant had cancelled his contract with Turvin, and offering up gold of the village to entice the adventurers in freeing the village of their troubles. The enchantress was concerned that the Company of Rifter’s word bore so little weight, remembering promises that they needed no payment to help such poor folk as this. She had made what difference she could, handing out coins to the young ones, silver and gold making the difference to lives of peasant and craftsman alike. 

The Company of Rifter had done well from the dragon, gaining much wealth from the hoard, almost two thousand gold coins per member, even when split among the eight of them. After two days of scouring stall after stall of merchandise, visiting the most obscure places in Corelane, most had what they wanted. Ra wore full plate from the dragon’s lair, reworked to fit him. The berserker was a walking armoury, weighed down with all manner of death-dealing weapons. Derris had a collection of finely made blades, the dwarf bore an enchanted axe, the elf an imbued bow Sam sat atop a mighty charger and all of them were armed with cold iron weapons. Arrows, daggers, swords and axes of the dark metal, the better to hunt the fey. Layla was proud of her find, a magical haversack which held all manner of gear but always weighed the same. With the fate of Turvin on their minds, they had lingered no more, making their way back along the road to the hamlet.

Her companions were silent for the most part, wary of the woods and the dangers within. They followed the tracker and berserker along the deer trail, searching for clues of what lay further beyond the winter-bare trees. The noise of Sam on his charger and Ra leading his warhorse would warn any foe of their approach long before the Company would be seen. Layla and Laucien kept to the centre of the party, the elf’s eagle flitting among the branches above. Derris brought up the rear of the party, alert for dangers which may try to catch them unawares. Some malaise had overcome Xarban, who shivered and trudged along, oblivious to his surroundings but keeping up nonetheless.

Three hours into their journey they came upon a wide clearing, strewn with the remnants of celebration. Layla made out empty wineskins and half-eaten fruit, while the sour stink of spilled wine crept to her nostrils. In the centre of the clearing stood a twisted tree, covered in tatters of festive ribbon and dimly glowing beehives. A naked man sat dazed under the tree dirt and moss caking his legs, a vacant gaze complemented by a ruddy glow on his cheeks. Layla remembered a man fitting his description from the village, a woodcutter missing for a week now. In disjointed sentences, he confirmed that he was Marshal Ternsval of Turvin, with memories of a wild party for several days. Plagued by a painful headache, the woodcutter was grateful when they found his clothes, pausing only to moan that he had lost his wedding ring before heading back to the hamlet.

Humanoid tracks lead a short way north, veering off from the deer trail only to vanish completely a hundred yards later. With few other options the Company of Rifter continued to follow their original course, looking for more solid signs of the fey. Two hours later they found them, coming upon a web-spun gossamer bridge spanning a fast-moving river, anchored five foot above the rushing waters by two strong willows. The enchantress was struck by the beauty of the scene, the bridge sparkling with incandescent dew and shimmering with multicoloured hues. 

A movement caught Layla’s eyes among the branches of the willow on the opposite bank. Two gossamer wings fanned out from a bulbous purple frame, sectioned by bright yellow stripes. Multi-faceted eyes stared impassively from the creatures head as it spoke in the tongue of the forest, a language none of them understood. In broken common the beast told them that the bridge was his, and seemed to expect some kind of tribute from their kind. Layla watched as her companions tried to reason with the beast, and Snarf grew increasingly impatient. A warning shot fired from his longbow earned a quick reply, a net of webbing flying across the water to engulf the berserker, triggering the Company of Rifter into action. 

While the dwarf cut Snarf free of his webbing, Derris darted across, the bridge dipping slightly under his weight as he stood at the far end, darting at the beast with sickle and dagger of cold iron. The others, concerned of putting too much strain upon the bridge, supported the noble with sling stones, arrows and bolts. The beast was a difficult target, clinging to the far side of the willow, striking at the noble with its dripping fangs and hooked claws. Laucien was next across, moving up to aid the noble with sword in hand, his eagle attacking their foe from above. Frustrated with her archery skills, Layla clambered up onto the web bridge, hoping it could take the weight of a third person. Focusing her magic, she flung out an arm, assaulting the winged fey’s mind with a surge of power. Already pierced by arrows and blades, it was overwhelmed, sliding down the trunk of the willow and laying still.

Once the Company of Rifter was all across the web bridge, having swum the two warhorses across separately, Layla studied the gems found in a well-made pouch on the fey’s corpse. Although pretty, their value was nothing compared to the dragon’s hoard. Finding little else in the area, the dwarf and berserker set about looking for any trail. Several futile minutes later, it was decided to head north away from the river, into the heart of the woodlands. This side of the river was a lot quieter, with little noise from forest creatures and a concealing canopy which only allowed through a gloomy half-light. The forest floor had little plant life beyond patches of colourful mushrooms and toadstools. 

The first they knew of their attackers was shrill laughter from high among the branches.  A large green humanoid leapt from the trees, blood covering its long arms and legs as it rushed to attack the warriors guarding the rear of the party. The twang of bows followed shortly thereafter, striking Snarf, who fell into a slumber. Branches, mushrooms and fungi animated around them, grabbing for arms and legs, holding the adventurers in place. Layla could catch no sight of the archers, no doubt more fey using illusions to stay out of sight. The berserker, awoken from his slumber, ran to aid the nomad against the howling troll. After a few blows had been exchange, the two shouted that their foe was not real, that it was another trick by their invisible attackers.

Alerted, Layla could see though the troll, a powerful illusion. But the distraction of the beast proved costly for the Company of Rifter. Hindered by grasping plants, they fell into slumbers faster than each could wake another. The enchantress almost caught an archer in a cone of swirling colours, but some ward protected the unseen creature and they shot from further back thereafter. The elf and half-elf seem unaffected by the arrows, battling on even when Layla felt the sting of a tiny arrow, and sunk into a deep enchanted sleep.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 19, 2006)

*Stolen Memories*

He awoke very wet, sat in a shallow pond, hands and legs abound by thick hemp rope. He felt a wound further down his chest, caused by some sort of puncturing weapon. Those around him were unfamiliar, mostly humans, with a dwarf and a creature with tiger-like features among them. The tiger-like male was struggling with his bonds, muscles straining in an attempt to break free.

Looking around, it struck him that none of this was familiar. His own name was unknown to him. Where he was, who he was, where he had been, he knew none of these things. Looking around him gave him no more clues as to his whereabouts. A large pond with giant lily pads dominated a forest clearing. From the centre of the pond rose a massive plant, leaves arching more than fifty feet above the water. A lone stalk rose up into the sky, unfurling a huge white flower. Hundreds of tiny fey fluttered around the plant, giving it a faint red glow. 

He felt some sort of link to the nature, knowing instinctively the names of many plants and several of the fey. The bow at his back and the sword at his side must make him a warrior of some sort, although he only wore light leather armour. An eagle landed beside him, studying him with interest. He stared back and realised an empathy with the creature. This was his truest friend, a powerful beast who had seen him through difficult times. There was little his companion could tell him of his predicament, but at least he had one ally he could trust. A shout from the tiger-like male disturbed his reverie, and he rolled over to find the creature had broken his bonds and was untying a human in full-plate and the symbol of a bright yellow sun. 

A few minutes later, all were free and he found out these were in fact his companions, who claimed to be the Company of Rifter. The last any of them knew, invisible archers had attacked them in the forest and overwhelmed them all. Some of them were amused at his lack of memory, although he was not alone. Another, one with slightly elven features, was also bewildered and knew nothing of his situation. After a brief conversation, they were told their own names and those of their companions. His own name was Laucien, known to them as a user of nature-magics.  The one like him was called Derris, a nobleman of the lands around. The other companions who spoke to them were Snarf, the tiger-like man who had broken them free, Ra, a priest of a being known as Sun and their greatest healer, Layla, a pretty, human female skilled in arcane magics and Sam, a nomad warrior from the harsh desert far to the west. Two others, Xarban a human warrior, and Burc, a dwarf tracker, were struck down with some illness, speaking little and barely aware of their surroundings.

So Laucien was his name, although it did not sound familiar. His reflection in the water confirmed his elven features, dirtied by mud and leaves. He could sense his magics too, linking him to the great nature which he presumably worshipped. Maybe over time his memories would return. For now he would need to trust his companions and find a way forward. Most seemed to trust and respect the priest of Sun, who could perhaps grant guidance on how to return what was lost to him.

From nowhere a voice called them to follow it, and a small winged elf appeared, a being Laucien knew instinctively to be a pixie. The others started to trudge after the darting fey and a after a short walk into the main pool, they came to a stone at the base of the plant, as tall as a dwarf. A one-horned grinning satyr greeted them, introducing itself as Banba and it’s slim gray-skinned companion as Ivicerus, which the Laucien recognised as one of the shadar-kai, shadow-bound fey. Laucien paid only a little attention to the conversation which followed, lost in thoughts and staring at the enchanted surroundings. From what he heard, the two were emissaries of the fey, and they wanted his companions to slay a ranger known as Wingclipper, who was killing the fey and had forced them south away from their homeland glades. 

Promising them safe passage from the fey they could influence, the Company of Rifter left Banba with several healing potions and a magical map which showed the way to the ranger’s lair. It was a beautiful work, and staring at is was like an eagle’s view, each tree and pool visible. If they stopped Wingclipper from hunting the fey, then the Gossamer Court would return to its home, leaving the village to the south, which Laucien learned they were helping,  undisturbed.

With map in hand, the Company of Rifter left the glade of the fey, walking or riding through the forest. Ra and Sam both had large horses to carry them, bearing weight of rider, armour, weapons and gear without complaint. Soon the land started to creep downhill, breaks in the trees allowing sunlight to filter through. The dense forest gave way to wide glade running downhill, dominated by two huge fir trees and revealing a vast stretch of mist-covered lowland below them. As Laucien studied the many mushrooms in the shade of the firs, one of the branches changed before his eyes, melding into the form of a wild-looking female with burnished wooden skin and leaf-textured hair. The dryad of the fir tree.

It called for them to leave the glade, and when Laucien’s companions stared in return grass and shrubs reached for them from the ground. Another dryad, shifting from the other fir, sent arrows toward the struggling adventurers, as others fell asleep to the enchantments of the first. Laucien rushed forward in an attempt to halt the needless violence, only to become entranced by the voice of the fey. She spoke to him with mystical words, asking him to leave the grove, and who was he to refuse her. As he walked away with his eagle in tow, Laucien heard the sounds of horses, bows, blades and raised voices, only turning to survey the trees again when he reached the glade’s edge. The fey had fled, and his companions were harvesting what they could of the mushrooms, no doubt enchanted with in fey magics.

With a sigh, the elf wandered how long he would continue like this, knowing nothing of what must be a century of living in the world.


----------



## DeGlove (Nov 19, 2006)

Hehehe, I'd forgotten about those two - I get the feeling fixing them up could turn out to be expensive... Though I wonder if the cleric back at the village can help.

Nice fey, though. Didn't kill us or take all our equipment


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 21, 2006)

*Gigantic Toads*

At times Sam missed the desert sands which he had called home for most of his years. There was a stark beauty to them, the promise of heat, thirst and starvation staved off by the occasional oasis or pocket of civilisation. But here he was in unfamiliar territory. The oppressive shadows of the forest had given way to smoke filled swampland, tree stumps showing where the woodlands had recently been. The Company of Rifter were resting here, on the edge of the what they presumed to be Wingclipper’s domain. They had found the corpse of a pixie, nailed by it’s hands to a wooden post. Layla had taken down the corpse as they made their decision to make camp here, ready for the next days foray into the watery dangers of the swamp.

Sam was proud of his companions and felt worthy of his place in the Company of Rifter. In recent times they had defeated a troglodyte tribe, retrieved the corpse of an honoured adventurer, joined the Enjant Adventurer’s Guild, put down a marauding bear and slain a dragon. Worthy deeds for any adventurer. He had lost companions along the way, but such dangers were to be expected in their line of work. The Company was working well, with Sam, Derris, Snarf and Burc forming a fighting core, supported by the magics of Ra and the enchantments of Layla. He had yet to see the full abilities of Laucien or Xarban, but no doubt they would prove worthy allies in time. The only concern Sam could think of was the mental state of the noble and druid. If a person didn’t remember what had come before, how could they be complete? It didn’t help that the enchantress had been tormenting Derris all of the afternoon, trying to persuade him he preferred males over females among similar ideas. 

The next morning saw Sam high atop his horse, watching as his bedraggled companions trudged through mud and brackish water. They followed the satyr’s map for several hours, listening for sounds of danger from the mist-shrouded land around, guided around dangers by the berserker. Splashes alerted them of the patrol before they saw them, giving time to ready bows, slings and crossbow. Ahead of them appeared two hobgoblin warriors on foot with a third mounted upon a massive toad as large as a horse, each warrior sporting orange flames tattooed on arms and legs. Harsh words were exchanged, the hobgoblins ignoring the noble’s entreaties as they ordered the Sam and his companions away from the swamp. The violence that followed was brief, as the hobgoblins on foot were shot down and the last overwhelmed by warriors, the toad cut down by Snarf’s greatsword. Sam also noted that the berserker’s skill with a bow, much more apparent when wielding the composite bow bought with dragon’s treasure and altered to his great strength.

The hobgoblin’s cold-iron weapons made them likely allies of Wingclipper, confirmed two hours later when they reached a large fire by the ruined keep shown on their map. The four hobgoblins tending it proved no match, all falling into deep slumbers from a silently cast enchantment from Layla, their throats slit by noble, druid and berserker. They spotted more guards on an island among the swamp-water, guarding almost a dozen small tents surrounding a larger central one. Unnoticed by their foes, the Company of Rifter organised their ambush from afar. 

The enchantress proved invaluable again, sending many to sleep as the others were picked off by arrows and bolts. More hobgoblins emerged from their tents, only to fall like their allies as they entered the murky water. One enemy archer, emerging from the central tent on another giant toad, fled toward the keep after firing a couple of arrows their way. One hobgoblin made it away with him on foot, crawling through muddy waters to avoid the arrows. When they reached the tents, Sam saw seven bodies, the four asleep given the same quick deaths as their allies by the fire. In the central hall they found food and tables in addition to the cold iron longswords they took for themselves. Sam was happy to see an enchanted ring alongside many coins and several potions from a wooden chest. Everyone knew that enchanted rings were valuable, prized for their powerful magics.

When they reached the keep, they found much of it had collapsed, sinking into the fetid muck around, covered in moss and debris. On one side large slabs of stone jutting from the water provided stepping stones to a pair of double doors and a separate watery entrance. Derris and Snarf crept toward the watery entrance, as Sam rode his horse through the waters, the enchantress mounted behind him as he headed for the double doors. The door burst open before they reached them, war-cries of hobgoblins mingling with noises of toads and spellcasting. Two hobgoblins mounted on toads lead the way, back up by three more on foot, covering their allies with arrows and javelins. One toad-rider leapt toward Derris while the second guided his amphibious mount to Sam, shouting orders to his underlings in the goblin tongue.

Sam’s troubles became apparent when a mass of grey emerged from the waters, trying to engulf his steeds’ legs in slime and acid. The warhorse, kicked at the creature, as the nomad fought off toad and sword-armed rider. A glance around saw the rest of his companions in trouble. The enchantress had leapt from behind the nomad, and now lay flat on a slab of stone as javelins and arrows flew over her, hurriedly mouthing spells from the ground. Derris fared no better, bleeding from arrows, beset by toad and rider as the berserker moved to aid him. Ra called on Sun from atop his horse, watching for where his healing would be needed most, as the druid fired arrows from firm ground, sending his eagle to aid Sam against his foes. 

The nomad screamed as a the toad’s tongue wrapped around him, dragging him to it’s maw and after a brief struggle, swallowing him down into it’s gullet and engulfing him in darkness. Slime burnt him and the beast squeezed him as he punched and kicked from within the creature’s stomach. He heard the sounds of fighting continuing outside, the cries of hobgoblins growing fewer, as prayers and incantations filled the air. He felt the toad shudder under blows and could hear the whinnies of his steed, terrified but fighting on. As he grew weak the beast shuddered and a light appeared from a hole torn in the side of the beast. The leader of the hobgoblins had fled inside the keep, the rest were down, and the Company of Rifter had prevailed. Most importantly, Sam had survived another perilous battle.

*End of Session Five*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 25, 2006)

*Night Attack*

The malaise which had troubled Xarban in the forest had lifted, leaving him well and alive, ready to take up his adventuring career in earnest. His companions had taken part in a tough skirmish earlier in the day, almost losing Derris and Sam to giant toads. They had made the decision to rest early, taking the time to restore the magics used against the hobgoblin militia who served the ranger Wingclipper. Under Xarban and Burc’s advice, they had chosen to camp around the fire near to the keep, confident that the ranger did not have enough allies to overwhelm them in a night attack. Stealing tents formerly used by the hobgoblins, they were all set for a chilly winter’s night in the swamp.

Few of them realised Xarban was a priest of Mirakiln, the mighty power of conquest, seeing only a human in heavy armour wielding a great axe, using occasional magics to bolster himself in melee. His hobgoblin masters had rewarded his dedication to their patron by freeing him, putting him above the regular slaves of the Yeteker Empire. Now he searched for ways to aid the Empire in its quest to dominate the lands surrounding the Inner Sea. The company of Rifter appeared competent enough to serve his ends for the time being, until mightier allies could be found. 

Several hours later, Xarban woke to a voice, calling from the darkness of the swamp. The dwarf and berserker were on watch, but even in the light of the full moon, they could not find the one who addressed them. The voice belonged to a man claiming to be Wingclipper, asking why Xarban and his companions were here. When the awakened Derris told the hidden speaker they were hunting those who killed the fey, the voice took on an angry tone, promising them death if they stayed the night where they were. The voice said no more, leaving the Company of Rifter to their fire and tents. During the exchange, Xarban had donned his full-plate, and faced with the choice of staying awake or removing it once more to sleep, he chose to remain standing, making conversation with Burc, debating the finer points of weapons, armour and ale.

Almost an hour after their conversation with the figure in the darkness, the silence of night was broken by a cry of pain from near to the fire. Xarban turned to see the elf clutching an arrow in his side, no longer meditating in peace. More arrows struck the druid and he slumped to the ground as more foes became apparent. A shrill chanting filled the air and the dwarf warned of more foes in the swamp, leaping into the shallow waters to engage them alone. A cacophony of sounds filled the campsite, waking any who still somehow slept and stunning those within the blast of noise. Xarban clutched his axe and prayed to Mirakiln to aid him in battle.

As Xarban summoned divine magics to bolster his might, his companions awoke or tried to shelter from the arrows shot into the campsite. The berserker warned them of a lone archer out in the swamp, atop a giant toad, over a hundred feet away. Layla took cover among the tents, Derris and Ra awoke only slowly as Snarf went to aid the fallen elf with a potion. Wading through the muddy waters to aid the dwarf, Xarban found him fighting back many foes. Burc held two canine skeletons and a bloodied crocodile at bay, as two dark-skinned halflings sought targets for their crossbows, guarding a muscular halfling howling prayers to his dark master and all commanded by a hobgoblin archer atop another giant toad. The hobgoblin kept his distance, firing arrows at those standing among the camp as Xarban joined the fray.

Alerted of undead, the priest of Sun behind Xarban called down divine rays which struck the undead wolves, scattering their bones to float briefly on the dark surface of the swamp, before sinking into their muddy depths. Left to face Xarban and the angry dwarf, the crocodile was quickly overcome by their axes, leaving three halflings to face them. The two wielding crossbows backed away, allowing their burly leader to battle Xaban and Burc, wielding an iron mace in two hands. Their foe focused on Xarban, taking a blow from the slashing axe of the dwarf for his pains. The halfling was surprisingly strong, beating aside Xarban’s axe to land a telling and painful blow on his chest. As the servant of Mirakiln battled through the pain and attempted to land a blow himself, he watched as the halfling released his axe with one hand, calling a prayer to Hesak and touching Xarban’s leg with black crackling energies. His vision was filled by a sudden blackness, then a chilling pain and finally nothing more, as the Lord of Murder claimed his soul.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 26, 2006)

*Midnight Battle*

Burc watched in horror as his companion sank to the ground, slain by a mere touch from his halfling foe. Using defensive manoeuvres to keep the halfling always at a distance, he looked around for aid but found none forthcoming. Derris and Snarf fought off hobgoblin rider and toad mount as the others took cover from the arrows still flying in from the archer out in the swampland. In the end, aid came from an unexpected quarter, a stray bolt from one of his allies striking the halfling priest from behind. As he turned to curse his underling, Burc struck the final blow, the blood of the halfling mingling with crocodile and Xarban’s, as well as some of the dwarf’s own. 

Burc dealt with the last two halflings quickly, felling one with single axe-blow and letting the other flee back toward the keep. When he reached the campsite once more, the hobgoblin’s body was lying beside the toad the others battled. Lending his axe to the fray, the giant toad joined it’s rider, filled with arrows and covered in deep cuts from different blades. Left with only Wingclipper’s arrows to face, the Company of Rifter took cover among the tents and wood-piles, using wands of healing and the priest’s magics to staunch their many wounds. 

Their wait was only a short one, as the ranger approached the campsite on his amphibious steed, a cold-iron shortsword clutched in each hand. Derris stood briefly before Wingclipper’s charge, to be cut down by flashing blades as the toad’s tongue wrapped around the berserker’s legs, dragging it to teeth-filled maw. Burc was the bulwark against Wingclipper, landing several heavy blows as the ranger cut desperately around with his blades. As  Snarf wrestled desperately with the toad, the dwarf and his allies proved more than the lone Wingclipper had reckoned for, leaving him sorely wounded and outnumbered.

With a desperate cry, Wingclipper surrendered, throwing down his swords and shouting that he had failed. Falling from his steed, all the fight appeared to drain from him. No longer commanded by it’s rider, and faced with a vengeful berserker who had broken free, the toad injured toad sprang away into the swamp, disappearing into the night beyond the light of the campfire. Burc watched their sobbing foe, ready to cut down the ranger at any sign of trickery. Appearing not to hear the threats thrown his way, Wingclipper reached beneath his tunic, revealing a locket and horn to his captors.

In the next few minutes, the events surrounding the forest became much clearer. After binding Wingclipper’s arms and legs with rope and preventing the berserker from slaying him in cold blood, they pieced together what they had found. The horn appeared to belong to Banba, the satyr who had hired the Company of Rifter to slay the ranger. Wingclipper blamed the death of his sister Medley on Banba, hunting the fey in revenge for her death. How she had died was unclear, but Wingclipper was adamant that the emissary of the Gossamer Court was to blame. Burc could understand vengeance. His homeland was shattered from decades of warfare with the Yeteker hobgoblins and the dwarves regarded all goblinoids with a unfettered hatred.

Clearing away the bodies of the fallen, they left Xarban’s corpse by one of the  wood-piles, hoping to restore his life through divine magics at a later time. They stripped the ranger of his valuables, taking his magical longbow, finely crafted swords, magical eye, enchanted potions and armour as spoils of battle. From what Wingclipper had told them a druid remained in the keep and they had no desire to take on such a powerful foe while injured and tired. Roasting some toad legs for a midnight snack, the Company of Rifter settled down once more that night. Burc finished his watch and slumped into sleep, letting others watch over their captive, hoping for several hours of peaceful rest.

Burc’s dreams were filled with visions of burning trees and armoured hobgoblins, blood-soaked corpses and demonic giant toads. When the morning prayers of the druid and priest awoke him, he made some prayers of his own, thanking his ancestors for his continued life, secure in the knowledge he was forging his own path, one different from that trodden by others of his kind.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 27, 2006)

*Banba's Betrayal*

The enchantress sighed, glad that it was over. The balance had been restored to the area, although the morning’s battle had been a close thing. It would be good to see the last of the forest, where one companion had lost his lift and two had lost their memories, no longer sure of their identities. They had slain a dragon, crossed web bridges, been overcome by pixies, seen nature’s bounty in full, battled hobgoblins and giant toads and desperately held out in a midnight defence of  their campsite. 

This morning, the same campsite had seen the resolution of the fey’s troubles, as two foes had resolved their enmity. It had started as Ra finished his morning prayers, giving thanks and adulations to the Sun. Layla had been experimenting with her new powers, her studies of the beguiling magics coming to fruition, opening up new powers she had previous failed to grasp. The satyr Banba had approached alone, wanting his broken horn returned. The noble had confronted him, detailing Wingclipper’s hatred and asking about the horn. Banba denied all wrong doing, explaining away Medley’s death as accident, none of his fault. The elf had warned them of others in the swamp around them, his keen hearing picking up faint splashes. All the while Wingclipper had struggled at his bonds, shouting that Banba must be answer to justice.

His warning had proved timely, as two small green fey attacked them, wielding bows with great skill and garbed in leaves. Banba had struck as well, summoning a glittery storm which blinded and stuck, causing all to sparkle with bright dust. The Company of Rifter had acted swiftly, Laucien and his eagle engaging one of the fey, which she now knew as thorns, silent forest dwellers who used arrows of sleep against their foes. Derris had stumbled to the satyr, as Layla brought her enchantments down on her foes, the dwarf lay helpless on the ground laughing, Snarf struggled with his blindness and Ra loosened Wingclipper’s bonds. 

It had been a desperate battle at times, the thorns dangerous when attacking in tandem with their blades and Banba holding back the noble with his rapier and horns, singing ancient battle songs to inspire his fey allies. When Wingclipper, wielding two clubs from the log-pile, joined against the thorns and the berserker and dwarf surrounded Banba, they proved too much for the fey. One thorn fled into the swamp as Wingclipper made sure the fallen satyr breathed no more. Layla had watched as the ranger broke down in gut-wrenching sobs, his vengeance finally brought about, oblivious to the berserker’s continued threats.

With Wingclipper’s aid they had stripped the keep of any remaining treasures, avoiding any dangers with the ranger’s knowledge. Following recent tracks, their trackers figured the last giant toad to have eaten the fled halfling, and then fled into the swamp, probably ridden by the druid the ranger told them of. Adding coins and black pearls from the keep to the satyr’s magical pipes, ring, bracers and potions. Now they headed back toward Turvin, the despondent ranger accompanying them, caring little for conversation and taking no heed of his surroundings.

Late the next day they reached the quiet hamlet, welcomed once more by the ruddy-faced mayor. He was more than happy to grant their promised reward when they revealed the fey would cause no more trouble. As they took their well-deserved rest, considering where to spend their treasures and find a nature priest to restore Xarban’s form, humans and elves from the forest came looking for them. Dressed in hides and leathers, the well-armed woodland dwellers were part of the Order of the Crystal Lake. Layla knew of them, worshippers of Water dedicated to protecting the Forest of the Lakes and the fey within. 

They had spoken to agents of the Gossamer Court and Turvin was safe once more from the fey’s attention. Impressed with the Company of Rifter, they had offered a place among their ranks for any willing to take oaths to protect the forest. It was little surprise that the elven druid was the most willing, joining them in a ritual performed a little way into the woodlands. Their leader, a tall halfelf by the name of Gauradan, had tried to restore Xarban’s spirit to a new body. Although a gnomish body had formed from his nature magics, no soul filled the vessel, and it soon crumbled back into dust, the spell failing. It appeared that Hesak had claimed the soul of their companion, a costly price for his brief time among the adventurers.

Wingclipper settled down in the village, willing to carve wood and guard them from any fey attacks. None seemed to hold him responsible for the troubles and the Order of the Crystal Lake would keep watch on the woodland tracker. Layla and her companions bade farewell to Turvin, reaching Corelane two days later where they hoped to sell their spoils of adventure. With the noble’s gilded tongue and her own beguiling talents, they found buyers for all of their goods, splitting over twenty thousand gold pieces among the Company of Rifter. It was good to be in a civilised city once more, where Layla could enjoy the small pleasures her coin could bring.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 28, 2006)

*Warden's Pursuit*

Temaka loathed the cities of the lesser ones. The squalid habitations of humans, halflings, halforcs and gnomes were a painful reminder of past failures to one such as him. One day these mortal creatures would kneel to his kind, joining the unliving within a mighty realm ruled by the faithful. For now Nemis had other tasks for his champions. Temaka served among the Wardens of the Tarnished Ones, hiding among the lesser races and searching for those who had escaped the Justicar’s Bastion, primarily a group called the Company of Rifter. 

The Council of Judgement charged him to execute or capture those he could. Two human males, a human female, a halfelf and a halforc were his prey. Divinations told of a halfling and human already dead, the final judgement of a Justicar no longer required. No mercy was to be given, by him or the gnomes and undead who aided Temaka in his duties. For now they watched Highsun, Marnsuel and Longsmile, confident their prey would attempt to return to the Free Cities of the Enjant League, growing bored with the rural backwaters so common to Biavor. 

It was Temaka’s destiny to judge and destroy the fools who had already escaped justice once. His lineage was an ancient one, his kind migrating from the Eastern Lands to serve their devilish master who ruled the undead. Only a canny foe could defeat such as he, for his race were powerful beings, strong in magic and mighty in form. From what his spies knew and from what others told, the Company of Rifter was unlikely to prove such a threat.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 29, 2006)

*Warden's Judgement*

So much was lost to him, and there was little he knew for sure of his past. His companions named him Derris, of the De Marko family in Biavor. Yet since pixies had stolen his memories, he could not picture his mother or father, and knew not even his brothers and sisters, or in fact if he had any at all. Powerful spells could possibly restore what he had lost, but every day pained him, as he struggled to discern truth from falsehood. His best path forward lay with the Company of Rifter, the berserker, dwarf, druid, enchantress, nomad and sun priest who formed his group of companions and friends. The only other link Derris had to his past was a letter from the Biavor military, asking him to keep a look out for a woman named Amelie, a deserter from the army he apparently knew of.

Their time in Corelane had been fruitful and they planned for a journey to the Free Cites, where Derris was told, their adventuring career had begun. There were also a tale of a time imprisoned, escaping death sentences from those known as the Wardens of the Tarnished Ones, founding their Company alongside Layla, Sam, Ra and three others since dead. Slayers of troglodytes, destroyers of undead hordes, slayers of man-eating bears, that was who they were. But the noble knew little of this. All he held were the memories of battles in the swampland and a growing resentment of the fey who caused many of his troubles.

After two weeks resting within the city, some were growing bored. While the dwarf spent his days at the forge, Snarf and Laucien hunted with the druid’s eagle, the sun priest wrote his magical scrolls and Derris plied the inns and taverns, entertaining others with his impressive weapon skills. Where others drew crowds with song, dance or comedy, the noble fascinated others with fast hands and flashing blades. Weaving patterns in the air around him with rapier, dagger and sickle, the city-folk were always impressed, throwing him coins and other tokens of appreciation.

During the times they gathered together, the Company of Rifter discussed their next way forward. Among the ruined keep, they had found a knag of wood with strange markings and the name of a long-dead noble. Through Layla’s diligence and charms, she found the tale of a vampire and his burnt keep in the Wood of Torrek-Em in the Free Cities. There was said to be ancient treasures at the keep, including a fiendish artifact which turned the bearer into one of the undead. Their second offer came from the Enjant Adventurer’s Guild, magically in contact with Ra, still looking for a party to rescue the Alorean town of Luzern. Another adventuring party had not survived the trip, reporting only the transformation of the townsfolk into undead. Although offered more money, there were rumours of agents from the Beholder Lands near Luzern, something the berserker was certainly not keen on.

Both offers of work were to the west, and turning down offers to slay kobold and similar menial tasks, the Company of Rifter followed the road back through the heart of Biavor, heading toward the Free City of Highsun, where their final choice of destination would be made. A new companion joined them too, a quiet and pretty human from Corelane, a lightly armoured girl who fought with a dagger in each hand. Her name was Dawn, and she had spoken only a little to the noble, probably overawed by his standing in Biavor. After the city of Shar, the Company had its first surprise. When a celestial being flew down from the sky, gloriously armoured and bearing a greatsword on its back, it was Derris who spoke to them. The being was a servant of justice, a member of the Wardens of the Tarnished Ones who hunted the Company of Rifter.

The winged warrior did not attack them, speaking only of their trials and the charges laid to them in the Bastion of the Justicars. Although Derris remembered nothing of his time there, Ra and Layla answered questions while the nomad remained silent. In return the being warned them of a strange alliance at the core of the Wardens, a devil and angel dedicated to the application of law above all other things. Knowing no more than he had been told, the noble found it hard to worry about a group on another plane, who had more to worry about than a wandering adventuring company. When the celestial took flight once more, they journeyed on through the farmlands of his homeland.

Derris enjoyed far too much wine when they celebrated the new year at Marnsuel, and at Highsun their path changed again. A letter from his family was handed to him the evening they reached the Free City. It was from the father he did not remember, wanting to use the Company of Rifter to stop giant attacks on the edge of their lands. Strange weather was linked to a tower overlooking the village, and the temple of Earth there was willing to pay a reward up front for a seasoned company of adventurers willing to return things to normal. Relieved to have another option apart from undead to battle, Derris’es companions happily chose to aid the De Marco family, only the priest of Sun looking sad with their changed plans. The noble was unsure what to feel, and how his family would react to him. How would he be received by his father? Were there any complications he knew anything of awaiting him at his home?

Another surprise awaited them on the journey south to the De Marco lands. A lone unarmoured gnome braved the shallow snow, demanded for them to halt, at the order of the Wardens of the Tarnished Ones. It was not he who caused them to stop, but the bolt of lightning from behind them, summoned by a flying green-skinned horned ogre, invisible to them before. Derris, the dwarf and druid battled ragged, ice covered corpses as the berserker cut down the gnome. Prayers to Sun from the priest depleted the undead ranks and when the flying ogre vanished once more, Layla tracked it with her magics. Fortune did not favour them though. The ogre cut the sun priest in two a sword twice as tall as the dwarf, denying them vengeance as it fled into the sky, dispersing into a gaseous cloud, sparkling briefly as the enchantress covered it in magical dust. The chilling undead were easily overcome by the remainder of the Company of Rifter, leaving them with the corpse of Ra to tend and the flying ogre to curse.

*End of Session Six*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 2, 2006)

*Bitter Failure*

Temaka sat alone in the dark of the cave, a cold wind whistling past his cross-legged form. The taste of bitter failure was a thing rarely known to Temaka, used to quick victories and easy glory. At the price of one execution, he had lost his undead minions, his gnome aide, his pride, and the respect of the Wardens of the Tarnished Ones. Not only would he receive little more aid, but his foes knew that someone was hunting them. 

How had they grown so strong in such a short time? Where had their allies come from? He had executed the priest of Ra, but the halfelf noble, human enchantress and nomad warrior remained, waiting for his judgement of their crimes. His fetches, toughened undead blessed with a chilling touch, had been overwhelmed far more quickly than expected. And the gnome warrior-monk, a warrior of Earth, had barely stood his ground against the creature of the Beholder Lands, falling in moments. The accursed enchantress had been his bane, blinding Temaka with a sparkling dust. 

Nevertheless, he had a task to carry out, and more judgements to consider. Spies at Highsun had told him of his prey’s destination. He would take the form of a human and find what he could at the De Marco Estates. He would find new allies and lay new plans. He would wait and strike at the best moment, when he was strong and his foes were weak. Temaka would make his executions and be honoured among the Justicars once more.

There would be no failure the second time.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 3, 2006)

*A New Day*

The world around seemed so much different now, everything more dangerous and threatening. Memories of his past life remained, fragments and images of another time. Somewhere were the ones he had called mother and father, and maybe brothers and sisters too. They would not recognise him now. 
Maybe that was for the best.
They belonged to another time, and a different path lay ahead of him now. The trials would be many and terrible dangers were guaranteed. But Sun had not granted him a second chance just to squander it in hopeless misery. Some great task lay before him, a chance for glory in the service of the Radiant One.
It was the dawn of a new day.

He kept the name Ra, and his companions respected this. The perspective from his two and a half feet frame was a very different one, and the sound of his voice sometimes reminded others of a yapping dog. He had never encountered a kobold, but understood far more about them than he ever had cared to know. Although he could see deep into darkened places, his eyes were pained by the sun which he worshipped. His skin was covered in small scales, two horns protruded from atop his head and a rat-like tail helped him balance his new form. When around others, he struggled to overcome base instincts, resisting urges to cower away or cause pain for the sake of it. He often found himself studying his surroundings, subconsciously searching for places to lay ambushes or set traps, more perceptive of things hidden or disguised than before.

The Company of Rifter were on their way to the De Marco Estates, where Derris’es family awaited them. Sadly the noble remembered nothing of the De Marcos, his memories having been stolen by pixies from the Forest of the Lakes. Ra had sold most of his former belongings in the town of Tarmswell, buying cast-offs for human children to wear, some armour meant for a small halfling and weapons from a retired gnome. Sam now carried the priest’s enchanted shield, bearing the symbol of Sun is his radiant glory. It would take time to restore his arsenal, but his duties to Sun and the Company of Rifter remained, as binding as ever.

At the Estates, they were welcomed by Campo, the De Marco steward who treated Derris with the respect due a son of the house. The family were away for the visit, but this did not stop the whispers and stares at the appearance of the halfelf and his strange companions. There was something strange about the way the servants regarded the returned noble, but Derris would know nothing of past events unless his stolen memories were returned. Campo told them of troubles at the village of Og’Vihalla, a short way into the Redcloud Peaks. Strange clouds gathered from nearby peaks, giants raided mountain traders and the walls of a former wizards keep had turned blood red. The locals blamed the temple of Earth for their troubles, and Baron Oswald had given the temple a month to sort out the problems before they were banished from his lands. Monies totalling five hundred gold were being offered by the temple as an up-front payment for the Company of Rifter to deal with the troubles.

After a restful night in proper beds, the Company of Rifter left for the mountains, with Derris seemingly glad to be away from hallways filled with his dead ancestors and corridors of whispering servants. Ra rode awkwardly atop his warhorse, frightful of the drop so much further down than before. Later the next day they were at Og’vihalla, having followed a short path into the foothills of the Redcloud Peaks. It was a small place, barely larger than the hamlet of Turvin where their last adventures had begun. The locals were unwelcoming, greeting them with suspicion-filled stares as the Company of Rifter headed for the stone temple of Earth. 

The drab-garbed priests of Earth were more than glad to see Ra and his companions, tired eyes showing relief at the sight of the adventurers. It took only a short while for them to relate how Darin, one of their kindred, had proven his ties to the wizard Tealpeck, whose castle stood overlooking the village. But since he moved in, the troubles began, with locals and Baron alike blaming the brethren of Earth. Less than two week remained for them before the Baron’s patience grew short. As Layla was familiar with Tealpeck’s tale, they took the temple’s proffered gold and listened to the enchantress during the ascent to the base of the wizard’s tower. 

Tealpeck came to Og’vihalla over three decades ago, selecting a site overlooking the village for his tower. Excited at the prospect of a powerful wizard to with wealth to spread among them, the villagers were never to see much of the newcomer. Castle Tealpeck was built by magic in a just a few years, and although he was known as a benefactor of the Earth temple, the most they ever saw of Tealpeck were his comings and goings via griffonback. After a decade of this, the wizard was seen no more, the griffon songs ceasing and no movement seen among the lofty heights. A spate of kidnappings, caravan raids and thefts were attributed to the wizard, but the Baron would not act and those sent to investigate the tower were never heard from again. Eventually the crimes stopped and the Tealpeck was rarely spoken of again.

From the base of a steep, tall cliff, Ra could barely make out a mist-shrouded balcony, the light paining sensitive eyes. It was there that the first challenge of his new path awaited. Sun was testing him for something and the priest knew a path of glory awaited him. If he stayed true and persevered through all obstacles, then the blessings of the Radiant One would be his.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 3, 2006)

At this stage, the party are

*Burc Bugrit*, Dwarf Ranger 1 / Fighter 3 of Lundhek, Lawful Neutral
*Dawn Lockwood*, Human Rogue 2 / Fighter 2 of Biavor, Neutral Good
*Derris De Marco*, Half-elf Swashbuckler 5 of Biavor, Chaotic Good
*Laucien*, Elf Druid 5 of Yandaris, Neutral Good
*Layla*, Human Beguiler 5 of Biavor, Chaotic Good
*Ra of Etrial*, Reborn Kobold Cleric of Sun 4, Lawful Good
*Samson “Sam” Tisiphone*, Human Fighter 5 of the Najas Desert, Chaotic Neutral
*"Snarf"*, Razorclaw Shifter Barbarian 3 / Ranger 2 of the Beholder Lands, Chaotic Neutral


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 5, 2006)

*Story Update*

Hiya All. I've decided to change the format for my story hour. Although I am enjoying running the campaign, I have found the story of the campaign more trying. 

The updates will be less frequent and more varied in nature, concentrating less on every fight and adventure details.

If you read what I posted before. Just ignore that  . I've decided to keep persevering with this writing, just trying different things


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 5, 2006)

*Eagle-Elf*

He enjoyed the feel of the wind upon his wings, carrying him to greater heights as he enjoyed the freedom of the sky, diving and playing with his constant companion. Far below, he made out forms waving to him, ready to enter the stone edifice below. Angling himself, the eagle tucking in wings and plunged toward the balcony below, spreading them once more to land gracefully on the parapets beside an anchored rope. His companion followed, and together they regarded the gathered creatures, some breathing heavily in the cool mountain air, catching breath after a long and tiring climb.

Shifting to elven form, Laucien joined his fellow adventurers. After the Company of Rifter had returned from Og’vihalla with several hundred feet of rope, he had overseen Derris climbing up three hundred feet of sheer cliff from eagle form. With an enchantment from Layla, the noble had stuck to stony heights like a spider, securing the knotted rope at the balcony for the rest of the Company to ascend. They had found the remains of a hand-cranked lift far below, which had once served the castle as a means of ascending from the base of the cliff. Now, with the whole Company gathered above, they made ready to see what lay beyond the main doors, one already slightly ajar.

A short way in Laucien heard distant screams from further within. Ignoring symbols of Earth on walls and in mosaics, the Company of Rifter moved quickly to determine the source of the commotion.  Through a steam-filled doorway a red-headed man scurried around on hands and knees, fending off three winged creatures, miniature pale-skinned humans with wisps of vapour rising about them. An oak table lay smashed on the floor and cases of books lined the walls. As the adventurers burst through the doorway, Sam and Burc at the lead, the imp-like creatures left off their screaming victim to face the new threats.

Laucien followed the mass of warriors through, his eagle fighting with beak and claws alongside him as the priest aided from the doorway. The creatures breathed scalding steam down upon their foes, causing the noble to scream in pain, clutching his eyes as he backed away from danger. Battling alongside the nomad, berserker, dwarf and Dawn, the druid and his allies made short work of two of their winged foes, the last cackling madly as it unleashed a torrent of boiling water upon the Company of Rifter. Prayers to Sun were heard over the shouts and curses as the last of steam-imp fell before their blades and the room went silent once more.


----------



## DeGlove (Jan 8, 2007)

Damned Temaka! Now I've got to go changing my sig AGAIN.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jan 8, 2007)

Might be a while before you get any updates. Busy in the New Year


----------



## Mikkle (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's a quick pic I've done of Sam, think of it as a sort of unofficial character portrait


----------

